# AAS Profiles



## K1

A list of steroid profiles.


----------



## K1

*Anabolic DN (Nandrolone Cypionate)*







Nandrolone Cypionate

17beta-hydroxyestr-4-en-3-one 17-(3-cyclopentylpropionate)

Molecular Formula 		C26H38O3
Molecular Weight 		398.58
CAS Registry Number 		601-63-8
EINECS 		210-006-7

Anabolic DN is an effective compound that produces quality, long-lasting muscle gains. This is because of the relatively long half-life of the drug (around 8 days). Users report mild side effects, with the biggest side effect being water retention. Anabolic DN is produced in Australia and is not as common to find as other similar compounds.


----------



## K1

*Anabolicum Vister (Quinbolone)*






Anabolicum Vister, sold as the drug Quinbolone, is an oral steroid compound designed to be non-toxic to the liver. Unfortunately, positive results are only experienced with high doses and it is much more effective to shoot a similar compound, such as Boldenone.

Although you need high doses, Anabolic Vister will still produce some results in muscle gain, fat loss and even bolster red cell production and without the toxic effect on the liver and minimal conversion to estrogen.


----------



## K1

*Anadrol 50 (Oxymetholone)*






Oxymetholone

Anasterone; 17b-Hydroxy-2-hydroxymethylene-17a-methyl-3-androstanone; 4,5-Dihydro-2-hydroxymethylene-17-a-methyltestosterone

Molecular Formula 		C21H32O3
Molecular Weight 		332.48
CAS Registry Number 		434-07-1
EINECS 		207-098-6

Melting point 		172-180 ºC
alpha 		34 º
Water solubility 		<0.1 g/100 mL at 23 ºC

Anadrol 50, also referred to as A50, is a powerful steroid that produces very noticeable weight gains in a very short time. Unfortunately, it is also highly toxic in the liver and produces some very unfavorable side effects, such as headaches, and bloating.

The gains from taking Anadrol 50 are very dramatic, but they tend to taper off quickly, which is why it is often stacked at the beginning of a cycle as a kick-start to fast gains.



Anadrol 50® is the U.S. brand name for oxymetholone, a very potent oral androgen. This compound was first made available in 1960, by the international drug firm Syntex. Since oxymetholone is quite reliable in its ability to increase red blood cell production (and effect characteristic of most anabolic/androgenic steroids), it showed great promise in treating cases of severe anemia. It turned out to be well suited for this purpose, and was popular for quite some time. But recent years have brought fourth a number of new treatments, most notably the non-steroidal hormone Epogen (erythropoietin). This drug is shown to have a much more direct effect on the red blood cell count, without the side effects of a strong androgen. Syntex stopped in the U.S. in 1993, which was around the same time they decided to drop this item in a number of foreign countries as well. Plenastril from Switzerland and Austria was dropped; following soon was Oxitosona from Spain. Many Athletes feared Anadrol 50 might be on the way out for good. But new HIV/AIDS studies have shown a new light on oxymetholone. These studies are finding (big surprise) exceptional anti-wasting properties to the compound and believe it can be used safely in many such cases. Interest has been peaked, and as of 1998 Anadrol 50 is again being sold in the United States. This time we see the same Anadrol 50 brand name, but the manufacturer is the drug firm Unimed. Syntex continues to market & license this drug in a number of countries however (under a few different brand names).

Anadrol 50 is considered by many to be the most powerful steroid available, with results of this compound being extremely dramatic. A steroid novice experimenting with oxymetholone is likely to gain 20 to 30 pounds of massive bulk, and it can often be accomplished in less than 6 weeks, with only 50-100mg a day. This steroid produces a lot of trouble with water retention, so let there be little doubt that much of this gain is simply bloat. But for the user this is often little consequence, feeling bigger and stronger on Anadrol 50 than any steroid they are likely to cross. Although the smooth look that results from water retention is often not attractive, it can aid quite a bit to the level of size and strength gained. The muscle is fuller, will contract better and is provided a level of protection in the form of “lubrication” to the joints as some of this extra water is held into and around connective tissues. This will allow for more elasticity, and will hopefully decrease the chance for injury when lifting heavy. It should be noted however, that on the other hand the very rapid gain in mass might place too much stress on your connective tissues for this to compensate. The tearing of pectoral and biceps tissue is commonly associated with heavy lifting while massing up on heavy androgens. There is such a thing as gaining too fast. Pronounced estrogen trouble also puts the user at risk for developing gynecomastia. Individuals sensitive to the effects of estrogen, or looking to retain a more quality look, will therefore often add Nolvadex to each cycle.

It is important to note however, that this drug does not directly convert to estrogen in the body. Oxymetholone is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone, which gives it a structure that cannot be aromatized. As such, many have speculated as to what makes this hormone so troublesome in terms of estrogenic side effects. Some have suggested that it has progestational activity, similar to nandrolone, and is not actually estrogenic at all. Since the obvious side effects of both estrogens and progestins are very similar, this explanation might be a plausible one. However we do find medical studies looking at this possibility. One such tested the progestational activity of various steroids including nandrolone, norethandrolone, methandrostenolone, testosterone and oxymetholone. It reported no significant progestational effect inherent in oxymetholone or methandrostenolone, slight activity with testosterone and strong progestational effect inherent in nandrolone and norethandrolone. With such findings it starts to seem much more likely that oxymetholone can intrinsically activate the estrogen receptor itself, similar to but more profoundly than the estrogenic androgen methAndriol.
If this is the case we can only combat the estrogenic side effects of oxymetholone with estrogen receptor antagonists such as Nolvadex or Clomid, and not with an aromatase inhibitor. The strong anti-aromatase compounds such as Arimidex, Femara, or Aromasin would prove to be totally useless with this steroid, as aromatase is not involved.

Anadrol 50 is also a very potent androgen. This factor tends to produce many pronounced, unwanted androgenic side effects. Oily skin, acne and body/facial hair growth can be seen very quickly with this drug. Many individuals respond with severe acne, often requiring medication to keep it under control. Some of these individuals find that Accutaine works well, which is a strong prescription drug that acts on the sebaceous glands to reduce the release of oils. Those with a predisposition for male pattern baldness may want to stay away from Anadrol 50 completely, as this is certainly a possible side effect during therapy. And while some very adventurous female athletes do experiment with this compound, it is much too androgenic to recommend. Irreversible virilization symptoms can be the result and may occur very quickly, possibly before you have a chance to take action.

It is interesting to note that Anadrol 50 does exhibit some tendency to convert to dihydrotestosterone, although this does not occur via the 5-alpha reductase enzyme (responsible for altering testosterone to form DHT) as it is already a dihydrotestosterone based steroid. Aside from the added c-17 alpha alkylation, oxymetholone differs from DHT only by the addition of a 2-hydroxymethylene group. This grouping can be removed metabolically however, reducing oxymetholone to the potent androgen l7alpha-methyl dihydrotestosterone (mesterolone; methyldihydrotestosterone). There is little doubt that this biotransformation contributes at least at some level to the androgenic nature of this steroid, especially when we note that in its initial state Anadrol 50 has a notably low binding affinity for the androgen receptor. So although we have the option of using the reductase inhibitor finasteride (Proscar) to reduce the androgenic nature of testosterone, it would be of no benefit with Anadrol 50 as this enzyme is not involved.

The principle drawback to Anadrol 50 is that it is a 17alpha alkylated compound. Although this design gives it the ability to withstand oral administration, it can be very stressful to the liver. Anadrol 50 is particularly dubious because we require such a high milligram amount per dosage. The difference is great when comparing it to other oral steroids like Dianabol or Winstrol, which have the same chemical alteration. Since they have a slightly higher affinity for the androgen receptor, they are effective in much smaller doses. Anadrol 50 has a lower affinity, which may be why we have a 50mg tablet dosage. When looking at the medical requirements, the recommended dosage for all ages has been 1 – 5 mg/kg of body weight. This would give a 220lb person a dosage as high as 10 Anadrol 50 tablets (500mg) per day. There should be little wonder why when liver cancer has been linked to steroid use, Anadrol 50 is generally the culprit. Athletes actually never need such a high dosage and will take in the range of only 1-3 tablets per day. Many happily find that one tablet is all they need for exceptional results, and avoid higher amounts. Cautious users will also limit the intake of this compound to no longer than 4-6 weeks and have their liver enzymes checked regularly with a doctor. Kidney functions may also need to be looked after during longer use, as water retention/high blood pressure can take a toll on the body. Before starting a cycle, one should know to give Anadrol 50 the respect it is due. It is a very powerful drug, but not always a friendly one.

When discontinuing Anadrol 50, the crash can be equally powerful. To begin with, the level of water retention will quickly diminish, dropping the user’s body weight dramatically. This should be expected, and not of much concern. What is of great concern is restoring endogenous testosterone production. Anadrol 50 will quickly and effectively lower natural levels during a cycle, so HCG and Clomid/Nolvadex are a must when discontinuing a cycle.

The old practice of slowly tapering off your dosage is totally ineffective at raising testosterone levels. Without ancillary drugs, run away cortisol levels will likely strip much of the muscle that was gained during the cycle. If HCG and Clomid/Nolvadex are used properly, the person should be able to maintain a considerable amount of new muscle mass. Before going off, some alternately choose to first switch over to a milder injectable like Deca-Durabolin. This is in an effort to harden up the new mass, and can prove to be an effective practice. Although a drop of weight due to water loss is likely when making the switch, the end result should be the retention of more (quality) muscle mass with a less pronounced crash. Remember ancillaries though, as testosterone production will not be rebounding during Deca therapy.


----------



## K1

*Anadur (Nandrolone Hexylphenylpropionate)*






Anadur is a steroid compound known for its steady, gradual muscle gains and low level of side effects. It is recommended that Anudar be stacked with a testosterone to avoid certain side effects, such as impotence, and maximize the gains. Also, because Anudarâ€™s large ester, the drug tends to stay in the body for long periods of time (as much as 18 months) and is not recommended for athletes being drug tested.


----------



## K1

*Anatrofin (Stenbolone)*






Anatrofin is considered to be one of the safest steroids ever created. It has very low estrogenic effects and low toxicity levels in the liver. Unfortunately for users looking for a safer alternative to more toxic steroids, Anatrofin is no longer available.


----------



## K1

*Anavar (Oxandrolone)*






Oxandrolone

17beta-Hydroxy-17-methyl-2-oxa-5alpha-androstan-3-one
Molecular Formula 		C19H30O3
Molecular Weight 		306.44
CAS Registry Number 		53-39-4
EINECS 		200-172-9
Melting point 	

235-238 ºC

Although Anavar doesn’t give users tremendous gains in muscle mass, it is an ideal steroid for burning fat and giving the body a more cut look. Additionally, the muscle mass gained and fat burned tend to be more permanent than with the steroids associated with large muscle mass gains. Anavar also causes more mild side effects limited effect on the liver and comparatively limited effect on the bodys natural sex hormones. Anavar is readily available in foreign countries and on the black market, although it is fairly expensive.

Anavar was the old U.S. brand name for the oral steroid oxandrolone, first produced in 1964 by the drug manufacturer Searle. It was designed as an extremely mild anabolic, one that could even be safely used as a growth stimulant in children. One immediately thinks of the standard worry, “steroids will stunt growth”. But it is actually the excess estrogen produced by most steroids that is the culprit, just as it is the reason why women stop growing sooner and have a shorter average stature than men. Oxandrolone will not aromatize, and therefore the anabolic effect of the compound can actually promote linear growth. Women usually tolerate this drug well at low doses, and at one time it was prescribed for the treatment of osteoporosis. As the opinions surrounding steroids began to change in the 1980′s, prescriptions for oxandrolone began to drop. Lagging sales probably led Searle to discontinue manufacture in 1989, and it had vanished from U.S. pharmacies until recently. Oxandrolone tablets are again available inside the U.S. by BTG, bearing the new brand name Oxandrin. BTG purchased rights to the drug from Searle and it is now manufactured for the new purpose of treating HIV/AIDS related wasting syndrome.

Anavar is a mild anabolic with low androgenic activity. Its reduced androgenic activity is due to the fact that it is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone (DHT). Although one might think that this would make it a more androgenic steroid, it in fact creates a steroid that is less androgenic because it is already “5-alpha reduced”. In other words, it lacks the capacity to interact with the 5-alpha reductase enzyme and convert to a more potent “dihydro° form. It is a simple matter of where a steroid is capable of being potentiated in the body, and with oxandrolone we do not have the same potential as testosterone, which is several times more active in androgen responsive tissues compared to muscle tissue due to its conversion to DHT. It essence oxandrolone has a balanced level of potency in both muscle and androgenic target tissues such as the scalp, skin and prostate. This is a similar situation as is noted with Primobolan and Winstrol, which are also derived from dihydrotestosterone yet not known to be very androgenic substances.

This steroid works well for the promotion of strength and duality muscle mass gains, although it’s mild nature makes it less than ideal for bulking purposes. Among bodybuilders it is most commonly used during cutting phases of training when water retention is a concern. The standard dosage for men is in the range of 20-50mg per day, a level that should produce noticeable results. It can be further combined with anabolics like Primobolan and Winstrol to elicit a harder, more defined look without added water retention. Such combinations are very popular and can dramatically enhance the show physique. One can also add strong non-aromatizing androgens like Halotestin, Proviron or trenbolone. In this case the androgen really helps to harden up the muscles, while at the same time making conditions more favorable for fat reduction. Some athletes do choose to incorporate oxandrolone into bulking stacks, but usually with standard bulking drugs like testosterone or Dianabol. The usual goal in this instance is an additional gain of strength, as well as more quality look to the androgen bulk. Women who fear the masculinizing effects of many steroids would be quite comfortable using this drug, as this is very rarely seen with low doses. Here a daily dosage of 5mg should illicit considerable growth without the noticeable androgenic side effects of other drugs. Eager females may wish to addition mild anabolics like Winstrol, Primobolan or Durabolin. When combined with such anabolics, the user should notice faster, more pronounced muscle-building effects, but may also increase the likelihood of androgenic buildup.

Studies using low dosages of this compound note minimal interferences with natural testosterone production. Likewise when it is used alone in small amounts there is typically no need for ancillary drugs like Clomid/Nolvadex or HCG. This has a lot to do with the fact that it does not convert to estrogen, which we know has an extremely profound effect on endogenous hormone production. Without estrogen to trigger negative feedback, we seem to note a higher threshold before inhibition is noted. But at higher dosages of course, a suppression of natural testosterone levels will still occur with this drug as with any anabolic/androgenic steroid and therefore require post cycle therapy to restore the HPTA.

Anavar is also a 17alpha alkylated oral steroid, carrying an alteration that will put stress on the liver. It is important to point out however that dispite this alteration oxandrolone is generally very well tolerated. While liver enzyme tests will occasionally show elevated values, actual damage due to this steroid is not usually a problem. Bio-Technology General states that oxandrolone is not as extensively metabolized by the liver as other l7aa orals are; evidenced by the fact that nearly a third of the compound is still intact when excreted in the urine. This may have to do with the understood milder nature of this agent (compared to other l7aa orals) in terms of hepatotoxicity. One study comparing the effects of oxandrolone to other agents including as methyltestosterone, norethandrolone, fluoxymesterone and methAndriol clearly supports this notion. Here it was demonstrated that oxandrolone causes the lowest sulfobromophthalein (BSP; a marker of liver stress) retention among all the alkylated orals tested. 20mg of oxandrolone in fact produced 72% less BSP retention than an equal dosage of fluoxyrnesterone, which is a considerable difference being that they possess the same liver-toxic alteration. With such findings, combined with the fact that athletes rarely report trouble with this drug, most feel comfortable believing it to be much safer to use during longer cycles than most of other orals with this distinction. Although this may very well be true, the chance of liver damage still cannot be excluded, especially with higher dosages.


----------



## K1

*Andractim (Dihydrotestosterone DHT)*






Androstanolone; 4-Dihydrotestosterone; 5a-Dihydrotestosterone; 5a-Androstan-17b-ol-3-one; 17b-Hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one
Molecular Formula 		C19H30O2
Molecular Weight 		290.44
CAS Registry Number 		521-18-6
EINECS 		208-307-3
Melting point 	173-183 ºC

Andractim is a topical form of the powerful steroid compound DHT. There is a major disadvantage to using Andractim as a steroid – it doesn’t metabolize in the body long enough to make it to the muscles. However it does have the advantage of not converting to estrogen in the body and may even have an estrogen suppressing effect. This topical is also sometimes used to treat gynocomastia.


----------



## K1

*Andriol (Testosterone Undecanoate)*






Testosterone undecanoate

Andriol; 17-[(1-Oxoundecyl)oxy]-androst-4-en-3-one
Molecular Formula 		C30H48O3
Molecular Weight 		456.70
CAS Registry Number 		5949-44-0
EINECS 		227-712-6

Andriol is an oral steroid that produces mild gains and extremely mild unwanted side effects. Unfortunately, it is also an expensive steroid and to make it worthwhile for athletes and bodybuilders to see results from its use, a lot needs to be taken.

Andriol is a unique oral testosterone product, developed by the international drug firm Organon. One of the more recently developed anabolic steroids, Andriol first became available in the early 1980′s. This compound contains 40 mg of testosterone undecanoate, based in oil (oleic acid) and sealed inside a capsule. Subtracting the ester weight, this equates to a dosage of approximately 25mg of raw testosterone per cap. The design of this steroid is quite different from that of most oral steroids. Drugs administered orally generally enter the blood stream through the liver. When a steroid compound is given this way without some form of structural protection, it will be quickly broken down during the “first pass”. This process leaves very little steroid intact, basically deactivating the drug. Adding a methyl group (c-17 AA) to the structure is one way to protect it from this process, however stress is also placed on the liver as a result. In some instances this stress can lead to actual damage to liver tissues, so the designers of this steroid sought another way to protect the testosterone molecule. With Andriol, this was accomplished by making a form of testosterone that would be absorbed through the lymphatic system. This is due to its high fat solubility brought about by the ester, and its suspension in oil. Having the compound absorbed this way was thought to be very advantageous, as it allows the steroid to bypass the destructive first-pass through liver. This should permit the compound to enter the blood stream intact, without the need for a harsh chemical alteration. The ester breaks off once it is in circulation of course, yielding free active Pharmacokinetics of Oral Testosterone. In design this steroid appears to be undecanoate that of a completely liver safe and orally active form of testosterone.

On paper this drug seems like a great oral testosterone product. Clean, safe and worlds apart from other oral testosterone derivatives like the crude methyltestosterone. But as we always hear in life, if it looks to good to be true, it probably is. There are definitely some issues with Andriol. The first problem is that bioavailability, although clearly worlds apart from trying to take straight testosterone orally, is probably not significant next to c17alpha alkylated orals. Athletes typically find that in doses of less than 240mg per day (6 capsules) effects are generally not seen at all. 240mg of testosterone ester daily, the primary male androgen, and only a meager effect. When doses go higher, maybe 8-10 capsules (320-400mg), new muscle growth is slight to moderate at best, but no incredible bulky gains are ever reported. Logic leads one to believe that only a little testosterone is making its way into circulation. Testosterone is a powerful hormone no matter what the ester or form of administration. If it were active in the blood stream, the results would have to be pronounced. When one injects an oil based testosterone ester like cypionate, a dosage of 400mg per week is more than sufficient to see results. 400mg Andriol per day should be packing on an incredible amount of mass. Where does it all go? Individual problems with absorption may play a role into things here. Clearly there is little to be said except that this drug is unpredictable in its ability to be absorbed and utilized by the body. While one day you might be getting great absorption, perhaps the next day you are getting very little. Studies with men were no better than with women, where again this drug was shown to be unpredictably absorbed and utilized with blood levels ranging from 11.5 to 60.1 nmol/L with 80mg twice daily.

One might also pay interest to the “mildness” of this compound as described by other bodybuilding materials. Andriol is often spoken about as some type of magic product, which to spite being a form of regular testosterone somehow allows for only minimal estrogen conversion. You should know that the way a drug is administered includes a number of factors that can slightly alter its effect, the most predominant being the speed of release. This effects the time it takes for a peak blood level to be reached, and likely the length it takes to see results. The primary reason Testosterone suspension seems more powerful than enanthate is because more drug is active on day one. At the same time estrogen builds up faster and side effects become pronounced very quickly. The ester is also part of the total weight, and 100mg testosterone contains a much larger quantity of testosterone molecules that testosterone plus ester, another reason for varying effect. But these changes do not amount to all that much. The structure of testosterone is what allows it to break down into estrogen. The only way we can really prevent an androgen from converting to estrogen is to change the base molecule, not the ester. Once free in the blood stream we cannot prevent testosterone from being aromatized without interfering with the aromatase enzyme itself. The lack of results and side effects often reported with Andriol must be going hand in hand with poor absorption.

Most athletes today consider Andriol a very poor buy. I know other references do find use for this drug, which is defendable because some amount of steroid clearly does enter the blood stream in tact. Technically it is still an oral testosterone, and definitely does not carry the same liver-toxicity risks associated with most steroids designed for this type of administration. Those specifically looking for a mild oral at times do purchase this product, and occasionally are even satisfied with their results. But for most its high price and required high daily dosages usually causes them to avoided it when crossing it on the black market. Besides, if we want a mild steroid the last thing we really should shop for is a testosterone.


----------



## K1

*AndroGel and AndroDerm (Transdermal Testosterone)*






For steroid users who are less than comfortable with needles, transdermal testosterone patches may be the way to go. Two are available by prescription - AndroGel and AndroDerm. These patches were designed to treat hypogonadism and are prescribed for that purpose today. For athletes, gels and patches are a little less than ideal because the body absorbs less of the testosterone than it would be injecting the same amount, although the testosterone stays in the blood for a more stable amount of time.


----------



## K1

*Deca Durabolin (Nandrolone Decanoate)*






Nandrolone decanoate

Deca-Durabolin; 19-Nortestoterone decanoate
Molecular Formula 		C28H44O3
Molecular Weight 		428.65
CAS Registry Number 		360-70-3
EINECS 		206-639-3
Melting point 		33-37 ºC
alpha 		32 º

Possibly the most popular steroid compound of the last few decades, Deca-Durabolin earns its reputation by producing large muscle gains, aiding with joint pain and improving the immune system. These benefits come from a substance that has a relatively low rate of side effects because it doesnâ€™t convert to estrogen as much as many of its counterparts. Not that Deca is without its problems. First, Deca needs to be taken over long periods of time (cycles of 12 weeks minimum) for it to be effective. Also, Deca must be taken with testosterone because the body’s natural levels will drop. Testosterone should also be a part of a Deca cycle’s post-cycle-therapy. Deca can also cause a good deal of water retention and acne.


Deca-Durabolin® is the Organon brand name for the injectable steroid nandrolone decanoate. This compound came around early in the wave of commercial steroid development, first being made available as a prescription medication in 1962.

World wide “Deca” is one of the most widely used anabolic steroids. Its popularity is due to the simple fact that it exhibits many very favorable properties. Structurally nandrolone is very similar to testosterone, although it lacks a carbon atom at the 19th position (hence its other name 19-nortestosterone). The resulting structure is a steroid that exhibits much weaker androgenic properties than testosterone. Of primary interest is the fact that nandrolone will not break down to a more potent metabolite in androgen target tissues. You may remember this is a significant problem with testosterone. Although nandrolone does undergo reduction via the same (5-alpha reductase) enzyme that produces DHT from testosterone, the result in this case is dihydronandrolone. This metabolite is weaker than the parent nandroloness, and is far less likely to cause unwanted androgenic side effects. Strong occurrences of oily skin, acne, body/facial hair growth and hair loss occur very rarely. It is however possible for androgenic activity to become apparent with this as any steroid, but with nandrolone higher than normal doses are usually responsible.

Nandrolone also show an extremely lower tendency for estrogen conversion. For comparison, the rate has been estimated to be only about 20% of that seen with testosterones. This is because while the liver can convert nandrolone to estradiol, in other more active sites of steroid aromatization such as adipose tissue nandrolone is far less open to this process’. Consequently estrogen related side effects are a much lower concern with this drug. An anti-estrogen is likewise rarely needed with Deca, gynecomastia only a worry among sensitive individuals. At the same time water retention is not a usual concern. This effect can occur however, but is most often related to higher dosages. The addition of Proviron and/or Nolvadex should prove sufficient enough to significantly reduce any occurrence. Clearly Deca is a very safe choice among steroids. Actually, many consider it to be the best overall steroid for a man to use when weighing the side effects and results. It should also be noted that in HIV studies, Deca has been shown not only to be effective at safely bringing up the lean body weight of patient, but also to be beneficial to the immune system.

It is of note however that nandrolone is believed to have some activity as a progestin in the body. Although progesterone is a c-19 steroid, removal of this group as in 19-norprogesterone creates a hormone with greater binding affinity for its corresponding receptor. Sharing this trait, many 19-nor anabolic steroids are shown to have some affinity for the progesterone receptor as well. This can lead to some progestin-like activity in the body, and may intensify related side effects. The side effects associated with progesterone are actually quite similar to those of estrogen, including negative feedback inhibition of testosterone production, enhanced rate of fat storage and possibly gynecomastia. Many believe the progestin activity of Deca notably contributes to suppression of testosterone synthesis, which can be marked despite a low tendency for estrogen conversion.

Deca is not known as a very “fast” builder. The muscle building effect of this drug is quite noticeable, but not dramatic. The slow onset and mild properties of this steroid therefore make it more suited for cycles with a longer duration. In general one can expect to gain muscle weight at about half the rate of that with an equal amount of testosterone. A cycle lasting eight to twelve weeks seems to make the most sense, expecting to elicit a slow, even gain of quality mass. Although active in the body for much longer, Deca is usually injected once or twice per week. The dosage for men is usually in the range of 300-600mg/week. If looking to be specific, it is believed that Deca will exhibit its optimal effect (best gain/side effect ratio) at around 2mg per pound of lean bodyweight/weekly. Deca is also a popular steroid among female bodybuilders. They take a much lower dosage on average than men of course, usually around 50mg weekly. Although only slightly androgenic, women are occasionally confronted with virilization symptoms when taking this compound. Should this become a concern, the shorter acting nandrolone Durabolin would be a safer option. This drug stays active for only a few days, greatly reducing the impact of androgenic buildup if withdrawal were indicated.

Endogenous testosterone levels can be a concern with Deca-Durabolin, especially after long cycles. It is therefore mandatory to incorporate ancillary drugs at the conclusion of therapy. An estrogen antagonist such as Clomid or Nolvadex is therefore commonly used for a few weeks. These both provide a good level of testosterone stimulation, although they may take a couple of weeks to show the best effect. HCG injections could be added for extra reassurance, acting to rapidly restore the normal ability of the testes to respond to the resumed release of gonadotropins. For this purpose one could administer three injections of 2500-50001.U., spaced five days apart. After which point the antagonist is continued alone for a few more weeks in an effort to stabilize the production of testosterone. Remember not to begin post cycle therapy (PCT) until after Deca has been withdrawn for around three weeks. Deca stays active for quite some time so the ancillary drugs will not be able to exhibit their optimal effect when the steroid is still being released into the bloodstream. The major drawback for competitive purposes is that in many cases nandrolone metabolites will be detectable in a drug screen for up to a year (or more) after use. This is clearly due to the form of administration. Esterified compounds have a high affinity to stay stored in fatty tissues. While we can accurately estimate the time frame it will take for a given dose to enter circulation from an injection site, we cannot know for sure that 100% of the steroid will have been metabolized at any given point. Small amounts may indeed be stubborn in leaving fatty tissue, particularly after heavy, longer-term use. Some quantity of nandrolone decanoate may therefore be left to sporadically enter into the blood stream many months after use. This process may be further aggravated when dieting for a show, a time when body fat stores are being actively depleted (possibly freeing more steroid). This has no doubt been the cause for many unexpected positives on a drug screen. The fact that nandrolone has been isolated as the “hands-off” injectable for the drug tested athlete is most likely due to its popularity (and therefore common appearance on drug screens). The same risk would of course hold true for other long chain esterified injectables such as Equipoise, and Primobolan.

Those not worried about drug screens are likely to find the low water retention and good effect of this drug favorable for use in pre-contest cutting stacks. A combination of Deca and Winstrol during the weeks/months leading up to a show for example, is noted to greatly enhance to look of muscularity and definition. A strong non-aromatizing androgen like Halotestin or trenbolone could be further added, providing an enhanced level of hardness and density to the muscles. Being an acceptable anabolic, Deca can also be incorporated into bulk cycles with good results. The classic Deca and Dianabol cycle has been a basic for decades, and always seems to provide excellent muscle growth. A stronger androgen such as Anadrol or testosterone could also be substituted, producing greater results. When mixed with Deca, the androgen dosage can be kept lower than if used alone, hopefully making the cycle more comfortable. Additionally one may choose to continue Deca for a number of few weeks after the androgen has been stopped. This will hopefully harden up some of the bloat produced by the androgen, giving a more quality appearance. Remember that endogenous testosterone production will not resume during Deca therapy, and ancillaries are likewise still needed.


----------



## K1

*Dianabol / D-bol (Methandrostenolone)*






Dianabol, or D-bol, is a strong steroid compound capable of producing large gains in muscle mass. It is also one of the oldest steroid compounds created, and despite the years of improvement in steroid technology, D-bol is still commonly used. Side effects from D-bol use are moderate, although it is toxic to the liver and high doses are not recommended. Dianabol is often used by body builders and athletes to kick start muscle gains or as a bridge between cycles of other drugs in order to maintain gains.

Dianabol is the old Ciba brand name for the oral steroid methandrostenolone. It is a derivative of testosterone, exhibiting strong anabolic and moderate androgenic properties. This compound was first made available in 1960, and it quickly became the most favored and widely used anabolic steroid in all forms of athletics. This is likely due to the fact that it is both easy to use and extremely effective. In the U.S. Dianabol production had meteoric history, exploding for quite some time, then quickly dropping out of sight. Many were nervous in the late 80′s when the last of the U.S. generics were removed from pharmacy shelves, the medical community finding no legitimate use for the drug anymore. But the fact that Dianabol has been off the U.S. market for over 10 years now has not cut its popularity. It remains the most commonly used black market oral steroid in the U.S. As long as there are countries manufacturing this steroid, it will probably remain so.

Similar to testosterone and Anadrol 50, Dianabol is a potent steroid, but also one which brings about noticeable side effects. For starters methandrostenolone is quite estrogenic. Gynecomastia is often a concern during treatment, and may present itself quite early into a cycle (particularly when higher doses are used). At the same time water retention can become a pronounced problem, causing a notable loss of muscle definition as both subcutaneous water and fat build. Sensitive individuals may therefore want to keep the estrogen under control with the addition of an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex and/or Proviron. The stronger drugs Arimidex, Femara, or Aromasin (antiaromatase) would be a better choice if available.

In addition, androgenic side effects are common with this substance, and may include bouts of oily skin, acne and body/facial hair growth. Aggression may also be increased with a potent steroid such as this, so it would be wise not to let your disposition change for the worse during a cycle. With Dianabol there is also the possibility of aggravating a male pattern baldness condition. Sensitive individuals may therefore wish to avoid this drug and opt for a milder anabolic such as Deca-Durabolin. While Dianabol does convert to a more potent steroid via interaction with the 5-alpha reductase anzyme (the same enzyme responsible for converting testosterone to dihydrotestosterone), it has extremely little affinity to do so in the human body’s. The androgenic metabolite 5alpha dihydromethandrostenolone is therefore produced only in trace amounts at best. Therefore the use of Proscar/Propecia would serve no real purpose.

Being moderately androgenic, Dianabol is really only a popular steroid with men. When used by women, strong virilization symptoms are of course a possible result. Some do however experiment with it, and find low doses (5mg) of this steroid extremely powerful for new muscle growth. Whenever taken, Dianabol will produce exceptional mass and strength gains. It’s effectiveness is often compared to other strong steroids like testosterone and Anadrol 50, and it is likewise a popular choice for bulking purposes. A daily dosage of 20-40mg is enough to give almost anybody dramatic results. Some do venture much higher in dosage, but this practice usually leads to a more profound incidence of side effects. It additionally combines well with a number of other steroids. It is noted to mix particularly well with the mild anabolic Deca-Durabolin. Together one can expect an exceptional muscle and strength gains, with side effects not much worse than one would expect from Dianabol alone. For all out mass, a long acting testosterone ester like enanthate can be used. With the similarly high estrogenic/androgenic properties of this androgen, side effects may be extreme with such a combination however. Gains would be great as well, which usually makes such an endeavor worthwhile to the user. As discussed earlier, ancillary drugs can be added to reduce the side effects associated with this kind of cycle.

In order to withstand oral administration, this compound is c17 alpha alkylated. We know that this alteration protects the drug from being deactivation by the liver (allowing nearly all of the drug entry into the bloodstream), however it can also be toxic to this organ. Prolonged exposure to c17 alpha alkylated substances can result in actual damage, possibly even the development of certain kinds of cancer. To be safe one might want to visit the doctor a couple of times during each cycle to keep an eye on their liver enzyme values. Cycles should also be kept short, usually less than 8 weeks long to avoid doing any noticeable damage. Jaundice (bile duct obstruction) is usually the first visible sign of liver trouble, and should be looked out for. This condition produces an unusual yellowing of the skin, as the body has trouble processing bilirubin. In addition to the skin, the whites of the eyes may also yellow, a clear indicator of trouble. Should this occur the drug should be discontinued immediately and a doctor visited. This is usually a point where further, permanent damage can be avoided.

It is also interesting to note that methandrostenolone is structurally identical to boldenone (EQ), except that it contains the added c17 alpha alkyl group discussed above. This fact makes clear the impact of altering a steroid in such a way, as these two compounds appear to act very differently in the body. The main dissimilarity seems to lie in the tendency for estrogenic side effects, which seems to be much more pronounced with Dianabol. Equipoise is known to be quite mild in this way, and users therefore commonly take this drug without any need of an anti-estrogen. Dianabol is much more estrogenic not because it is more easily aromatized, as in fact the 17 alpha methyl group and c1-2 double bond both slow the process of aromatization. The problem is that methandrostenolone converts to l7alpha methylestradiol, a more biologically active form of estrogen than regular estradiol. But Dianabol also appears to be much more potent in terms of muscle mass compared to boldenone, supporting the notion that estrogen does play an important role in anabolism. In fact boldenone and methandrostenolone differ so much in their potencies as anabolics that the two are rarely though of as related. As a result, the use of Dianabol is typically restricted to bulking phases of training while Equipoise is considered an excellent cutting or lean-mass building steroid.

The half-life of Dianabol is only about 3 to 4 hours, a relatively short time. This means that a single daily dosage schedule will produce a varying blood level, with ups and downs throughout the day. The user likewise has a choice, to either split up the tablets during the day or to take them all at one time. The usual recommendation has been to divide them and try to regulate the concentration in your blood. This however, will produce a lower peak blood level than if the tablets were taken all at once, so there may be a trade off with this option. The steroid researcher Bill Roberts also points out that a single-episode dosing schedule should have a less dramatic impact on the hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis, as there is a sufficient period each day where steroid hormone levels are not extremely exaggerated. I tend to doubt hormonal stability can be maintained during such a cycle however, but do notice that anecdotal evidence often still supports single daily doses to be better for overall results. Perhaps this is the better option. Since we know the blood concentration will peak about 1.5 to 3 hours after administration, we may further wonder the best time to take our tablets. It seems logical that taking the pills earlier in the day, preferably some time before training, would be optimal. This would allow a considerable number of daytime hours for an androgen rich metabolism to heighten the uptake of nutrients, especially the critical hours following training.


----------



## K1

*Diandrol*






This drug blends two popular nandrolones (Deca and Durabolin) in decent concentrations and can be bought for a reasonable price. The combination of slow and fast acting steroids help make gains both quick and steady throughout a cycle.


----------



## K1

*Drive*






Drive is a blend of Boldenone Undecynate and Methandriol that has fairly low doses and produces only moderate, even slight muscle gains. It also improves performance by raising the red blood cell count in the body. This drug contains a long-lasting ester and should be cycled no less than 12 weeks for the results to be worthwhile.


----------



## K1

*Durabolin (Nandrolone Decanoate)*






Durabolin is a very popowerful anabolic steroid known for its versatility in both bulking and cutting cycles. Side effects are mild and rarely reported when the drug is used responsibly. Acne, insomnia, testicular atrophy, impotence and nausea are some of the side effects possible from Durabolin use. Some of Durabolins more positive properties include reversing muscle destruction, increasing red cell production and promoting tissue regeneration, which is why this drug is often administered medically to patients wasting from HIV.

Durabolin is very similar to the popular Deca-Durabolin. Durabolin must be injected frequently and in regular intervals, every 2-3 days. The substance nandrolone-phenylpropionate quickly gets into the blood, where it remains active for two to three days. The dosage is around 50-150 mg per injection, or a total of 150-600 mg/week. Durabolin has a distinct anabolic effect which assists the protein synthesis and allows the protein to be stored in the muscle cell in large amounts. This is combined with a moderate androgenic component which stimulates the athlete’s regeneration and helps maintain the muscle mass during a diet. It shows that Durabolin stores much less water in the body than Deca-Durabolin. For this reason, Durabolin is more suitable for a preparation for a competition while Deca should be given preference for the buildup of strength and muscle mass. Durabolin, however, can be used for this purpose as well. The gains are fewer and slower than with Deca but of a higher quality and remain, for the most part, after discontinuing the compound. This is mostly due to the fact that lower dosages are used in most cases, resulting in less HPTA suppression.

The side effects of Durabolin are few. Water retention, high blood pressure, an elevated estrogen level, and virilization symptoms occur less often with Durabolin than with Deca-Durabolin. Female athletes therefore take Durabolin in weekly intervals since, due to its short duration of effect, no undesirable concentration of androgen takes place. Three to four day intervals between the relative injections are to be observed. Durabolin is one of the safest non-toxic steroids offering satisfactory results. Durabolin has no negative effect on the liver function so it can even be taken in cases of liver disease. Side effects occur only in rare cases and in persons who are extremely sensitive. Virilization symptoms in women such as huskiness, deep voice, hirsutism, acne, and increased libido are possible but occur only rarely if reasonable dosages are taken at reasonable intervals. Men usually experience no symptoms with Durabolin. Since the release of gonadotropins in the hypophysis is inhibited, a proper post cycle therapy of HCG and Nolvadex/Clomid is recommended.


----------



## K1

*Dynabolan (Nandrolone Undecanoate)*






Like Deca-Durabolin, Dynobolan is a nandrolone that can produce some very good gains in muscle mass if taken over a long period of time, say a 12-week cycle. Side effects are minimal, especially if injected at only around 400 mgs/week or less. The usual side effects for nandrolones are possible with Dynabolan acne, water-retention, impotence and hair loss, but are rare and mild if the doses are kept reasonable.


----------



## K1

*Equilon 100*






Equilon 100 is a blend of long-lasting and short-lasting esters of Boldenone. Gains in muscle are good, but don’t expect them to come right away, which is why this compound should be used over a 12-week cycle.


----------



## K1

*Equipoise (Boldenone Undecylenate)*






Equipoise is a steroid compound that can give users slow but steady gains during a cycle. It is also relatively safe with very few reports of the side effects caused by testosterone conversion into estrogen. For bodybuilders, it should be used with some testosterone as Equipoise can cause sexual dysfunction. Equipoiseâ€™s long-lasting ester means it should be used for a minimum 12-week cycle.

Equipoise® is the popular brand name for the veterinary injectable steroid boldenone undecylenate. It is a derivative of testosterone, which exhibits strong anabolic and moderately androgenic properties. The undecylenate ester greatly extends the activity of the drug (the undecylenate ester is only one carbon atom longer than decanoate), so that clinically injections would need to be repeated every three or four weeks. In the veterinary feild Equipoise is most commonly used on horses, exhibiting a pronounced effect on lean bodyweight, appetite and general disposition of the animal. As with all steroids, this compound shows a marked ability for increasing red blood cell production. In recent years this compound has become a favorite among athletes. Many consider it an ideal replacement to Deca-Durabolin.

The side effects of Equipoise are generally mild. The structure of boldenone does allow it to convert into estrogen, but it does not have an extremely high affinity to do so. If we look at aromatization studies, they suggest that its rate of estrogen conversion should be about half that of testosterone’s. Water retention with this drug would therefore be slightly higher than that with Deca-Durabolin (with an estimated 20% conversion), but much less than we would find with a stronger compound as Testosterone. While there is still a chance of encountering an estrogen related side effect as such when using Equipoise, problems are usually not encountered at a moderate dosage level. Gynecomastia might become a problem, but usually only with very sensitive individuals or (again) with those using higher dosages. If estrogenic effects become a problem, the addition of Nolvadex should of course make the cycle more tolerable. An anti-aromatase such as Arimidex, Femara, or Amonasin would be a stronger option, however probably not necessary with such a mild drug.

Although typically dosage related, Equipoise can also produce distinct androgenic side effects. Oily skin, acne, increased aggression and hair loss are all possible with this compound. Women find this drug quite comfortable, virilization symptoms usually unheard of when taken at low doses. Boldenone does reduce to a more potent androgen (dihydroboldenone) via the 5alpha reductase enzyme (which produces DHT from testosterone), however its affinity for this interaction in the human body is low to nonexistent. Therefore the reductase inhibitor Proscar would not be of much use with Equipoise, as it would be blocking what is at best an insignificant path of metabolism for the steroid. Although this drug is relatively mild, it still has a depressive effect on endogenous testosterone levels, therefore a proper post cycle therapy HCG and Clomid/Nolvadex is needed at the conclusion of each cycle to avoid a “crash”. A waiting time of around 3 weeks is required before starting PCT, enabling enough of the drug to clear one’s system to make PCT effective.

In order to maintain stable blood levels, Equipoise should be injected at least once per week. It is most commonly used at a dosage of 400-600mg per week for men, 50-150 mg per week for women.

Equipoise is not a rapid mass builder, but will provide a slow but steady gain of strength and quality muscle mass. The most positive effects of this drug are seen when it is used for longer cycles, usually lasting at least 10 weeks in length. The muscle gained should not be the smooth bulk seen with androgens, but instead a very defined and solid look. Since water bloat is not contributing greatly to the diameter of the muscle, much of the size gained on a cycle of Equipoise can be retained after the drug has been discontinued. It is interesting to note that structurally Equipoise and the classic bulking drug Dianabol are almost identical. In the case of Equipoise the compound uses a l7beta ester (undecylenate), while Dianabol is 17 alpha alkylated. Aside from that difference, the drugs are basically the same. Of course they act quite differently in the body, which goes to show the 17-methylation effects more than just the oral efficancy of a steroid.

As discussed earlier, Equipoise is a very versatile compound. We can create a number of drug combinations with it depending on the desired result. For mass, one may want to stack it with Anadrol or an injectable testosterone. The result should be an incredible gain of muscle size and strength, without the same intensity of side effects if using the androgen (at a higher dose) alone. When used in a cutting cycle, muscle hardness and density can be greatly improved when combining Equipoise with a non-aromatizable steroid such as trenbolone acetate, Halotestin, or Winstrol. For some however, even the low buildup of estrogen associated with this compound is enough to relegate its use to bulking cycles only.

Equipoise is not an ideal steroid for the drug tested athlete however. This drug has the tendency to produce detectable metabolites in the urine months after use, a worry most commonly associated with Deca-Durabolin. This is of course due to the high oil solubility of long chain esterified injectable steroids, a property which enables the drug to remain deposited in fatty tissues for extended periods of time. While this will reliably slow the release of steroid into the blood stream, it also allows small residual amounts to remain present in the body far after the initial injection. The release of stubborn stores of hormone would no doubt also be enhanced around contest time, a period when the athlete drastically attempts to mobilize unwanted body fat. If enough were used in the off-season, the athlete may actually fail a drug screen for boldenone although many months may have past since the drug was last injected.


----------



## K1

*Halotestin (Fluoxymesterone)*






Halotestin is a good compound for use by athletes because it can greatly increase strength and energy output. Unfortunately for bodybuilders, its muscle-building attributes are not as effective. Halotestin doesn’t convert to estrogen in the body, but it is toxic to the liver, so small doses are recommended.

Halotestin is the Upjohn brand name for the steroid fluoxymesterone. Structurally fluoxymesterone is a derivative of testosterone, differing from our base androgen by three structural alterations (specifically l7alpha-methyl, 11 beta-hydroxy and 9-fluoro group additions). The result is a potent oral steroid that exhibits extremely strong androgenic properties. This has a lot to due with the fact that it is derived from testosterone, and as such shares important similarities to this hormone. Most importantly, like testosterone, Halotestin appears to be a good substrate for the 5-alpha reductase enzyme. This is evidenced by the fact that a large number of its metabolites are found to be 5-alpha reduced androgens, which coupled with its outward androgenic nature, suggests it is converting to a much more active steroid in androgen responsive target tissues such as the skin, scalp and prostate.

The 11 beta-hydroxyl group also inhibits aromatization, making estrogen production impossible with this steroid. Estrogenic side effects such as water retention, fat fain and gynecomastia are therefore not a concern when taking this compound. Strong androgenic side effects are to be expected though, and in many cases are unavoidable. Oily skin and acne a very common for instance, at times requiring sensitive individuals to seek some form of topical or even prescription drug treatment to keep it under control. Hair loss is an additional worry, making Halotestin a poor choice for those with an existing condition. Aggression may also become very pronounced with this drug. This effect is often desired by users looking to “harness” this in order to increase the intensity of workouts or a competition. Clearly Halotestin is a strong androgen, and definitely one female athletes should stay away from. Masculinizing side effects can be intense, and may occur very rapidly with this substance. Even women daring enough to take Dianabol should think twice about this compound, as virilization symptoms are most often permanent.

Although Halotestin appears to be more androgenic than testosterone, the anabolic effect of it is not very strong. This makes it a great strength drug, but not the best for gaining serious muscle mass. The predominant effect seen when taking Halotestin is a harder, more dense look to the muscles without a notable size increase. It is therefore very useful for athletes in weight-restricted sports like wrestling, powerlifting and boxing. The strength gained from each cycle will not be accompanied by a great weight increase, allowing most competitors to stay within a specified weight range. Halotestin also makes an excellent drug for bodybuilding contest preparation. When the competitor has an acceptably low body fat percentage, the strong androgen level (in absence of excess estrogen) can elicit an extremely hard and defined (“ripped”) look to the muscles. The shift in androgen/estrogen ratio additionally seems to bring about a state in which the body may be more inclined to burn off excess fat and prevent new fat storage. The “hardening” effect of Halotestin would therefore be somewhat similar to that seen with trenbolone, although it will be without the same level of mass gain. Clearly non-aromatizing androgens such as Halotestin and trenbolone can play an important role during contest preparations.

The main concern with this steroid is that it can be a very toxic drug. This is due to the fact that fluoxymesterone is a 17 alpha alkylated compound, its structure altered to survive oral administration. l7alpha alkylation can be very harsh to the liver. The possibility of damage is therefore a legitimate concern with Halotestin, especially when used at higher doses or for prolonged periods of time. The total daily dosage is likewise best kept in the range of 20-40mg, used for no longer than 8 weeks. After which an equally long break (at a minimum) should be taken from all c17-AA orals. One should also resist the temptation to stack this drug with other alkylated orals if possible, and instead opt for orals without this alteration or esterified injectable compounds (which will not add to the strain on the liver).

In cutting phases a mild anabolic such as Deca-Durabolin or Equipoise might prove to be a good addition, as both provide good anabolic effect without excessive estrogen buildup. Here Halotestin will provide a well needed androgenic component, helping to promote a more solid and defined gain in muscle mass than obtained with an anabolic alone. Perhaps Primobolan Depot would even be a better choice, as with such a combination there is no buildup of estrogen (and likewise even less worry of water and fat retention). For mass we could alternately use an injectable testosterone. A mix of 400-800mg Testosterone enanthate and 20-30mg Halotestin for example, should prove to be an exceptional stack for strength and muscle gain. This however would be accompanied by a more significant level of side effects, both compounds exhibiting strong androgenic activity in the body.

Fluoxymesterone also seem to depress endogenous testosterone levels rather quickly with use, despite its complete lack of estrogen conversion. One therefore should consider ancillary drug use at the conclusion of each cycle in order to help restore the normal release of androgens in the body. Using a combination of HCG and Clomid/Nolvadex is of course the best option, the two drugs working well together to restore normal hormonal functioning. Although estrogen is not a problem with Halotestin, the use of an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex or Clomid is still indicated when discontinuing a cycle. Since HCG stimulates aromatase activity in the Leydig’s cells, here Nolvadex/Clomid help by blocking the activity of any excess estrogen that may be produced. Afterward they will also block the inhibitory effect of endogenous estrogens on the hypothalamus, stimulating the enhanced release of gonadotropins and supporting the normal biosynthesis of testosterone.

Since Halotestin is only used for a few specific purposes, it is not in high demand among athletes. Likewise it is not a very popular item on the black market. Investing in the manufacture of a counterfeit version would probably not pay off well, no doubt the reason we haven’t seen any yet. All of the various forms of Halotestin could therefore be assumed legitimate when found in circulation. Currently the most popular item found on the black market is the Stenox brand from Mexico, sold in boxes of 20 tablets. Although the dosage of these tablets is only 2.5mg, the low price usually asked for this preparation more than compensates. Overall, Halotestin is an effective steroid for a narrow range of uses, and is probably not the most ideal product for the recreational user.


----------



## K1

*Laurabolin (Nondrolone Laurate)*






Laurabolin is a nandrolone anabolic that is similar to Deca-Durabolin. Its primary use in bodybuilding is for improving bone-mineral content and helping with problems with the joints. It also has a strong anabolic effect, but it is primarily used for the above-mentioned uses. Its side effects are ones associated lowered level of natural testosterone production testicular atrophy and sexual dysfunction.


----------



## K1

*Libriol*







Libriol is a hybrid compound of nandrolone and methandriol, with most of its positive effects coming from the nandrolone. Noandrolone promotes muscle growth, reduces pain in the joints, increases red blood cells in the body and decreases body fat. Nandrolone converts to estrogen at a low rate making side effects such as water-retention, acne and hair loss minimal. It does lower the body’s natural ability to produce testosterone and may cause testicular atrophy and sexual dysfunction. Methandriol, by comparison, has little anabolic effect in the body. It does, however, promote a stronger immune system. Methandriol also will cause estrogenic effects in the body such as water-retention, acne, etc. It has also shown to increase blood pressure.


----------



## K1

*Masteron (Drostanolone Propionate)*






Masteron is a powerful anabolic/androgenic steroid derived from DHT that was designed to fight certain forms of breast cancer. It is used by bodybuilders as a bulking and cutting agent, as well as an ancillary drug to combat estrogenic side effects like water-retention. Its toxicity to the liver is very low, although side effects such as acne, hair loss and prostrate enlargement are common.

Masteron is an injectable preparation containing the steroid drostanolone propionate. Drostanolone is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone, most specifically 2alpha-methyldihydrotestosterone. As a result, the structure of this steroid is that of a moderate anabolic/potent androgen which does not aromatize to estrogen. Water retention and gynecomastia therefore do not come into play with this drug. Masteron may in fact exhibit anti-estrogenic activity in the body, competing with other substrates for binding to aromatase. This would reduce the conversion rate of other steroids, Masteron acting in the same way as the oral steroid Proviron.

Bodybuilders have a strong like for non-aromatizing androgens, and find Masteron very useful in a cutting phase. It is generally used for a number of weeks prior to a competition, in an effort to bring out an improved look of density and hardness to the muscles. As long as body fat percentage is low enough, Masteron should work very well. Provided everything fits as if should, the user can achieve that “ripped” look so popular to professional bodybuilding. The androgenic effect can also be crucial during this period, a time when caloric intake is drastically lowered. The user is provided added “kick” or “drive” to push through the grueling training sessions leading up to the show. Recreational users might also be interested in Masteron. Although dihydrotestosterone is not highly active in muscle tissue, the 2 alkylation present on drostanolone considerably intensifies its anabolic effect. It can therefore be used somewhat effectively as bulking agent, providing a consistent gain of high quality muscle mass. It can also be successfully combined with other steroids for an enhanced effect. Mixing drostanolone with an injectable anabolic such as Deca-Durabolin or Equipoise can prove quite useful for example, the two providing notably enhanced muscle gain without excessive water retention. For greater mass gains, a stronger androgen such as Dianabol or an injectable testosterone would do the trick. The result here can be an extreme muscle gain, with a lower level of water retention & other estrogenic side effects than if these steroids were used alone (usually in higher doses). Masteron could of course be used during cutting phases of training as well. A cycle of this drug combined with Winstrol, Primobolan or Oxandrolone should provide great muscle retention and fat loss, during a period which can be very catabolic without steroids. It is an added benefit that none of these steroids aromatize, and therefore there is no additional worry of unwanted water and fat retention.

Since the propionate ester is used with this compound, injections need to be repeated at least every 3 or 4 days in order to maintain a consistent level of hormone in the blood. The weekly dosage is in the range of 300-500mg.

Since estrogen is not an issue, side effects are generally mild with this steroid. As discussed earlier, gynecomastia, water retention, and high blood pressureare not a problem. Masteron is also not liver toxic, so there is little concern stress will be placed on this organ, even during longer cycles. The only real side effects would be from the basic androgenic properties of dihydrotestosterone. These includes oily skin, acne, body/facial hair growth, aggression and accelerated hair loss. Since this compound is already a synthetic DHT, Proscar would have no impact on the level of androgenic effects. Men with a receding hairline or those with a predisposition for baldness may therefore wish to stay away from Masteron completely, as the potent androgenic effect of this steroid can easily accelerate this condition.


----------



## K1

*Megagrisevit Mono (Clostebol Acetate)*






Megagrivesit is a testosterone-based steroid that doesn’t convert to estrogen in the body and also doesn’t cause acne, hair loss or other side effects associated with DHT substances. Unfortunately, it is also not as effective as other steroids for muscle gains and because of its low ester, it needs to be taken in high, frequent doses to be effective.


----------



## K1

*Metandesenolone (D-Anabol 25)*






Methandesenolone is a powerful anabolic that gives users huge gains in muscle mass at very low doses. Its intensity is felt immediately and its most common side effect is increased aggression. It has almost no toxicity in the liver, although prolonged use will result in the typical side effects of testosterone conversion to estrogen in the body leading to gynocomastia, water-retention, etc.


----------



## K1

*Methyltrienolone*






Methyltrienolone

17b-Hydroxy-17-methylestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one
Molecular Formula 		C19H24O2
Molecular Weight 		284.40
CAS Registry Number 		965-93-5


Methyltrienolone is a steroid compound that is mostly unavailable on the market black or otherwise. The reason for its obscurity is because it is so highly toxic to the liver that even doses of as little as 2 mgs a week have caused jaundice of the liver. Besides its toxicity to the liver, it will also cause sexual dysfunction and can cause other compounds it is stacked with to exaggerate the effects of estrogen in the body. Although this compound is obviously dangerous and not recommended for use by anybody who values their health, it is worth noting that its muscle-building and fat-burning properties are on par with the highest-rated steroids available today.


----------



## K1

*Miotolan (Furazabol)*






Miotolan is an oral steroid that produces only moderate anabolic effects. It is not very commonly available and its cost is high, but because of its positive results on cholesterol levels, it can be useful to athletes who are concerned with cholesterol. It is toxic to the liver and can cause hair loss and acne, but it does not turn to estrogen in the body.


----------



## K1

*Nilevar (Norethandrolone)*






Nilevar is an oral steroid that produces moderate anabolic effects. Its side effects include acne, water-retention, hair loss and gynocomastia. It is also toxic to the liver. Despite its side effects and only moderate anabolic gains, Nilevar may be useful to athletes who suffer from joint pains, as it is especially good for relieving soreness in the joints from heavy workouts.


----------



## K1

*Omnadren (Testosterone)*






Omnadren is a combination of four different-estered testosterones. Like all forms of testosterone, it has a high anabolic and androgenic response in the body and will give users large gains in muscle mass. Side effects include oily skin, hair loss and aggressive behavior. Because of Omnadrenâ€™s long-lasting esters, users will not see immediate results from its use. Omnadren should be used with anti-estrogen drugs such as Armidex, Proviron or Nolvadex, because it will convert to estrogen in the body fairly rapidly and can cause gains to be lost and increased side effects.

Omnadren 250 is an oil-based injectable containing a blend of four different testosterone esters: Testosterone propionate, phenylpropionate, isocaproate and caproate. Being as it is a four-ester testosterone, Omnadren is most commonly compared to Sustanon. While it does contain Testosterone propionate, testosterone phenylpropionate and isocaproate in the same strength as Sustanon, the last ester is different. Please note however, that the older versions of Omnadren list isohexanoate and hexanoate as the final two ingredients. Hexanoate is simply another word for caproate, so the last ester (decanoate) is the only Sustanon constituent missing from Omnadren.

One of the only noticeable differences between Sustanon and Omnadren seems to be the speed in which estrogen buildup occurs. In comparison, the process appears to be slightly more pronounced with Omnadren. This is of course just a matter of timing, as the slowest releasing ester in Omnadren (caproate) is a little faster acting than enanthate. Blood testosterone levels will therefore peak much faster with this compound, not having the same gradual release time imposed by testosterone decanoate. Users likewise report water retention much earlier into a cycle. While water retention may lead to a more rapid buildup of size and strength, it can become pronounced enough to cause a very smooth and watery look to develop (hiding muscle definition). In addition, the excess estrogen is likely to cause the development of gynecomastia. This effect is especially pronounced with Omnadren, usually presenting itself quickly after a cycle has been started. Estrogen can also be responsible for increases in body fat storage during treatment, resulting in a further loss of definition. Individuals who are sensitive to the effects of estrogen, yet still seek the power of a testosterone, would therefore need to add an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex and/or Proviron. Arimidex,Femara, or Aromasin, 3 powerful anti-aromatase, are another option available to us. These three drug works much more efficiently than any other anti-estrogen. They would have great use with such a strong item as Omnadren, as the standard remedies would not be quite as effective.

Being a testosterone, you can also expect the typical set of androgenic side effects. Oily skin, acne, body/facial hair growth and increased aggression are all very common with this product. It can also bring out or aggravate a condition of male pattern baldness. We do however, have the option to addition Proscar (finasteride). This is a drug that can effectively prevent testosterone from converting into DHT (dihydrotestosterone) in certain androgen target tissues. Since DHT is the primary culprit with testosterone’s androgenic side effects, adding Proscar to the cycle should allow it to be much more comfortable. Omnadren is also likely to suppress endogenous testosterone production rather quickly. It is therefore a necessity to add a testosterone stimulating drug like HCG and/or Clomid/Nolvadex when concluding therapy.

Being a powerful, long acting testosterone blend, the effect of Omnadren is of course quite comparable to that of Sustanon (except that its release time is closer to cypionate or enanthate). It is similarly a powerful androgen, capable of providing great gains in mass and strength. Due of the high level of water retention associated with testosterone, Omnadren is really only applicable for bulking purposes. While it is very effective alone, it is also combined often with a number of other steroids depending on the desired result. Many athletes prefer to combine Omnadren with a strong anabolic like Deca-Durabolin or Equipoise for example, in an attempt to lower the overall testosterone dosage and run a more quality mass building cycle. On the other hand, power-lifters and those looking for dramatic gains in mass and strength (regardless of quality) may stack Omnadren with heavy orals such as Anadrol or Dianabol. Here of course the strength and weight gain should be even more extreme, although androgenic/estrogenic side effects are expected to be as well.

Although Omnadren stays active in the body for about two weeks, it is generally injected on a weekly or bi-weekly basis. A dosage of 250-750mg per week is more than sufficient to achieve great results. Some take advantage of the very low price of Omnadren (Europe) and take excessively large amounts. Beyond 750mg or 1000mg weekly added side effects will no doubt be greatly outweighing growth, so there is usually little need for such excess. With this drug we really don’t want to mistake water bloat for muscle growth. And while a number of adventurous women do experiment with testosterone products, Omnadren is probably not a good choice. The long action of this compound, mixed with the highly androgenic nature of testosterone, makes a poor combination. Virilization symptoms can develop quite easily with a strong androgen, making a long acting product like Omnadren notably dangerous should problems become evident. Testosterone propionate is a much better choice should an androgen like this be absolutely necessary, as it will give the user much greater control over her blood testosterone level.

Due to the extremely low price for this drug in Poland, Omnadren is made readily available on the black market. Among bodybuilders, Omnadren is generally considered to be inferior to Sustanon however. Price may have something to do with this belief, as this drug is usually much cheaper than Sustanon. Counterteits are not a major concern, so it is considered a trustworthy item. Don’t be alarmed if your Omnadren seems to have a different look than or you remember from previous experience. The packaging of this product seems to change quite often. For starters, the company name changed officially in 1991 from “Polfa” to “Jelfa”, although for years after the older version boxes could still be found in circulation. The color of the boxes also varies, and has included pink & white, green & white, gray, and gray & blue. What is constant is that each box contains five ampules, protected in a white paper or plastic holder. The old ampules are clear glass, and are imprinted with red or black ink that will rub off easily. The newer version is identified by a paper ampule label, which currently bears black print.


----------



## K1

*Oral Turinabol*






Oral Turinabol, commonly referred to as OT, is a derivative of Dianabol. It is designed to work without causing water retention or estrogenic effects. As a 17-alpha alkylated steroid, however, it can be toxic to the liver.Users of OT experience slow, steady gains that give the muscle a defined look probably because of the lack of water retention. Although OT was first developed in the 1960â€™s, it has made its way back into popularity today, probably because if its low health risks and quality muscle mass it produces.


----------



## K1

*Parabolan (Trenbolone Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate)*








PARABOLAN

PARABOLAN In bodybuilding and also in powerlifting Parabolan has become the most desired injectable steroid compound. This is not without reason since Parabolan is truly a phenomenal, unique product.

Parabolan is a strong, androgenic steroid which also has a high ana-bolic effect. Whether a novice, hard gainer, power lifter, or pro body-builder, everyone who uses Parabolan is enthusiastic about the re-sults: a fast gain in solid, high-quality muscle mass accompanied by a considerable strength increase in the basic exercises. in addition, the regular application over a number of weeks results in a well visible increased muscle hardness over the entire body without diet-ing at the same time. Frequently the following scenario takes place: bodybuilders who use steroids and for some time have been stag-nate in their development suddenly make new progress with Parabolan. Another characteristic is that Parabolan, unlike most highly-androgenic steroids, does not aromatize. The substance trenbolone does not convert into estrogens so that the athlete does not have to fight a higher estrogen level or feminization symptoms. Those who use Parabolan will also notice that there is no water retention in the tissue. To say it very clearly: Parbolan is the number one competition steroid. When a low fat content has been achieved by a low-calorie diet, Parabolan gives a dramatic increase in muscle hardness. In combination with a protein-rich diet it becomes espe-cially effective in this phase since Parabolan speeds up the metabo-lism and accelerates the burning of fat. The high androgenic effect prevents a possible overtraining syndrome, accelerates the regen-eration, and gives the muscles a full, vascular appearance but, at the same time, a ripped and shredded look.

Most athletes inject Parabolan at least twice a week; some bodybuilders inject 1-2 ampules per day during the last three to four weeks be-fore a competition. Normally a dosage of 228 mg/week is used, corresponding to a weekly amount of three ampules. It is our expe-rience that good results can be achieved by injecting a 76 mg am-pule every 2-3 days. Parabolan combined with Winstrol Depot works especially well and gives the athlete a distinct gain in solid and high quality muscles together with an enormous strength gain. A very effective stack is 76 mg Parabolan every 2 days combined with 50 mg Winstrol every 2 days. Athletes who are interested in a fast mass gain often also use 30 mg Dianabol/day while those who are more interested in quality and strength like to add 25 mg+ Oxandrolone/ day. Probably the most effective Parabolan combination consists of 228 mg Parabolan/week, 200 mg Winstrol Depot/week, and 40-50 mg Oral-Turinabol/day and usually results in a drastic gain in high quality muscle mass together with a gigantic strength gain. Parabolan also seems to bring extraordinarily good results when used in combination with growth hormones.

Parabolan is not a steroid suitable for year-round treatment since it is quite toxic. The duration of intake should be limited to a maxi-mum of 8 weeks. It has been proven that Parabolan, above all, puts stress on the kidneys, rather than the liver. Athletes who have taken it in high dosages over several weeks often report an unusually dark colored urine. In extreme cases blood can be excreted through the urine, a clear sign of kidney damage. Those who use Parabolan should drink an additional gallon of fluid daily since it helps flush the kidneys. Since Parabolan does not cause water and salt retention the blood pressure rarely rises. Similar to Finaject, many athletes show an aggressive attitude which is attributed to the distinct an-drogenic effect. It is interesting that acne and hair loss only occur rarely which might be due to the fact that the substance is not con-verted into dihydrotestosterone (DHT). Some athletes report nau-sea, headaches, and loss of appetite when they inject more than one ampule (76 mg) per week. Since Parabolan considerably reduces the endogenic testosterone production, the use of testosterone-stimu-lating compounds at the end of intake is suggested. In older athletes there is an increased risk that Parabolan could induce growth of the male prostate gland. We recommend that male bodybuilders, dur-ing and after a treatment with Parabolan, have their physician check their prostate to be sure it is still small in size.

Steroid novices should not (yet) use Parabolan. The same is true for women; however, there are enough female athletes who do not care since the female organism reacts to the androgenic charge and the strong anabolic effect of Parabolan with distinct gains in muscles and strength, especially from a female point of view. Thus the entire body has a harder and more athletic look. Parabolan without a doubt is an enticing product for ambitious female athletes. In the end everything depends on your personal willingness to take risks, ladies. The fact is that the standards on the national and interna-tional competition scenes in female bodybuilding have achieved lev-els which cannot be reached without the administration of strongly androgenic steroid compounds. A combination well-liked by female bodybuilders consists of 76 mg Parabolan/week, 20 mg Winstrol tablets/day, and 100 mcg Clenbuterol/day Women who do not in-ject more than one ampule of Parabolan per week and who limit the period of intake to 4-5 weeks can mostly avoid or minimize virilization symptoms. Female athletes who are overdoing it or who are sensitive to the androgenic part of trenbolone hexahydrobencylcarbonate can be confronted with some unpleas-ant surprises after several weeks of use: acne, androgenically-caused hair loss on the scalp, irregular menstrual cycles, missed periods, much higher libido, aggressiveness, deep voice, chtorial hypertro-phy, and increased hair growth on face and on the legs. The last three side effects are mostly irreversible changes


----------



## K1

*Primobolan (Methenolone Acetate)*






Pituitary Growth Hormone can produce amazing results in the areas of muscle growth and fat loss. Results from taking PGH will take a much longer time to manifest in the body than other compounds

Primobolan is toxic to the liver, especially the oral versions, although the toxicity is gradual and slight. Acne and hair loss can occur with long-term use.

Primobolan is a good base compound in a stack and can produce results just slightly below that of nandrolone and is best used in a cutting stack. Because Primobolan doesnâ€™t aromatize, there is no use for Clomid or Nolvadex.

Side effects in general are usually not much of a problem with Primobolan Depot. There is a chance one will notice a few residual androgenic effects such as oily skin, acne, increased facial/body hair growth or an aggravation of male pattern baldness condition. This steroid is still very mild however, and such problems are typically dose related. Women will in fact find this preparation mild enough to use in most cases, observing it to be a very comfortable and effective anabolic. If both the oral and injectable were available for purchase, the faster acting oral should probably be given preference however. This is simply due to the fact that blood hormone levels are more difficult to control with a slow acting injectable, the user also having to wait many days for steroid levels to diminish if side effects become noticeable. Overall, Primobolan Depot is actually considered to be one of the safest anabolic steroids available. Steroid novices, older athletes or those sensitive to side effects would undoubtedly find it a very favorable drug to use. The typical “safe” dosage for men is 100-200mg per week, a level that should produce at least some noticeable muscle growth. In European medicine it is not uncommon for Primobolan to be used safely at such a dosage for extended periods of time. Among athletes, men may respond to weekly doses of 200mg but regular users will often inject much higher doses looking for a stronger anabolic effect. It is not uncommon for a bodybuilder to take as much as 600 or 800mg per week, a range which appears to be actually quite productive. Of course androgenic side effects may become more pronounced with such an amount, but in most instances it should still be quite tolerable.

In addition, it is most popular for male bodybuilders to stack Primobolan with other steroids in order to obtain a faster and more enhanced effect. During a dieting or cutting phase, a non-aromatizing androgen like Halotestin or trenbolone can be added. The strong androgenic component should help to bring about an added density and hardness to the muscles. On the other hand (or in addition) we could add Winstrol, another mild anabolic steroid. The result of this combination should again be a notable increase of muscle mass and hardness, but in this case the gain should not be accompanied by greatly increased side effects. As mentioned earlier, Primobolan Depot is also used effectively during bulking phases of training. The addition of testosterone, Dianabol or Anadrol would prove quite effective for adding new muscle mass. Of course we would have to deal with estrogenic side effects, but in such cases Primobolan should allow the user to take a much lower dosage of the more “toxic” drug and still receive acceptable results.

Women respond well to a dosage of 50-100mg per week, although (as stated above) the oral should usually be given preference. Additionally, some choose to include Winstrol Depot or Oxandrolone and receive a greatly enhanced anabolic effect. Remember though, androgenic activity can be a concern and should be watched, particularly when more than one anabolic is used at a time. If stacking, it would be best to use a much lower starting dosage for each drug than if they were to be used alone. This is especially good advice if you are unfamiliar with the effect such a combination may have on you. A popular recommendation would also be to first experiment by stacking with oral Primobolan, and later venture into the injectable if this is still necessary.


----------



## K1

*Primobolan Oral Tablets*






PRIMOBOLAN TABS Primobolan is an almost pure anabolic with an extremely low an-drogenic component. The ratio of the anabolic to the androgenic effect is indeed very favorable but, since the overall anabolic effect is only moderately strong, Primobolan tablets have only a limited ef-fect in building up muscle mass and strength. With Primobolan nei-ther fast weight gains nor explosive strength gains occur. Primobolan is therefore mostly taken over a prolonged period since it gives only a slow but also a high-quality muscle gain which mostly remains after use of the compound is discontinued. An effective daily dose observed in athletes is in the range of 50-150 mg so that the 25 mg tablets are preferred to the 5 mg tablets. As for the recommended dose, the athlete obtains interesting information from the German package insert by Schering AG for their compound Primobolan S: "Unless otherwise prescribed the following guidelines apply: The dosage should be I - 1,5 mg per pound of body weight/day, that is 4-6 tablets for 100 pound of bodyweight." A bodybuilder weighing 100 kg should therefore take 200-300 mg daily which would corre-spond to a dosage of eight to twelve 25 mg tablets per day. We believe that this dosage is too high; however, this example shows that a fairly large dosage of the oral acetate form is necessary. The reason is that the Primobolan acetate tablets are not I 7-alpha alky-lated and, during the first pass in the liver, a large part of the substance is destroyed and thus deactivated leaving only a much smaller quantity of the substance to get into the blood.

If Primobolan is the only steroid that is taken, then with respect to strength and muscle buildup, it will usually lead to success in women and steroid novices. This, however, changes greatly when Primobolan is combined with steroids that are moderately too highly androgenic but which themselves do not aromatize or retain water. In such an environment the anabolic effect of Primobolan can develop to its optimum. Masteron, Parabolan, Equipoise, and Winstrol, are par-ticularly suitable. The effect can be optimized by the additional in-take of Oxandrolone. Steroid novices and the less advanced achieve a good strength and muscle gain by taking 50-100 mg Primobolan S/day and 150 mg Winstrol Depot/week, without retaining water. Even competing athletes report good quality gains with continu-ously "harder" muscles when taking 150 mg Primobolan S/day and 50 mg Winstrol Depot every two days, as well as 76 mg of Parabolan every two days.

The main uses of the Primobolan tablets, however, are in the prepa-ration for a competition and in use by women. Since the acetate form does not aromatize into estrogens and does not cause water retention, the use of Primobolan during competitions is widespread. Acetate tablets are special in that they actively help burn fat. The Primobolan acetate tablets, however, must never be taken as the only steroid during a diet since, due to its extremely low androgenic effect, significant losses in muscle and strength can occur and there is a risk of overtraining. The above mentioned common steroid com-binations are extremely effective when combined with a suitable diet during the preparation for a competition. Due to the fact that the acetate tablets burn fat but, at the same time, that in large part they are already deactivated in the liver, it would be most efficient to apply the compound locally, bringing the substance directly into the blood through the skin in the areas with undesired fat deposits. At first this seems a little adventurous, but it is possible with the DMSO compound. Dimethyl sulfoxide (DMSO) is one of few sub-stances which are fully absorbed through the skin and distributed through the body It is included in many ointments and gels which are used to treat sport injuries, contusions, swellings, and effusions in order to transport the casing substance through the skin. ln addi-tion, DMSO makes the skin permeable to other substances.

Finely grind up one 25 mg Primobolan tablet with the grip of a knife on your kitchen board, mix it with half a teaspoon of DMSO gel and then apply a thin layer to your skin. It is important that you only apply it; do not rub it in. One or two applications is usu-ally enough. Another way to avoid the liver and consequent de-struction of the substance is to grind up the Primobolan tablets in a mortar and consume them together with heated vitamin E oil. The Primobolan/vitamin E mixture reaches the blood similar to Andriol that is the absorption occurs through the lymph system and the solution does not reach the liver through the portal vessel.

Since the Primobolan tablets are not I 7-alpha alkylated but have a I 7-beta hydroxy group they are almost non-toxic to the liver. in a high dosage, however, they can influence the liver values resulting in higher biliburin, GPT, GOT, and alkaline phosphatase. Primobolan generally does not cause any significant side effects since it does not aromatize, does not cause water retention, is not I 7-alpha alky-lated, and is only slightly androgenic. Blood pressure, liver values, cholesterol level, HDL and LDL values usually remain unaffected, making Primobolan well-liked by health-conscious older athletes. Primo is often an "entry drug" for novice users and, due to its rare side effects, encourages many steroid users to switch to "harder" stuff such as Dianabol, Anadrol 50, and testosterone. Since Primobolan is a precursor of dihydrotestosterone it can accelerate hair loss if such a predisposition exists.


----------



## K1

*Proviron (mesterolone)*






Proviron is an oral DHT steroid compound similar to Masteron. Although it is not an ideal compound for building muscle (actually it is not good at all for this purpose), Proviron is helpful in stacks because of its unique ability to keep the body from turning testosterone into estrogen, thus giving the testosterone a better anabolic effect. This aids the bodybuilder in many ways. First, it helps reduce estrogenic side effects of other steroids water-retention, lowered sex drive, gynocomastia, etc. Also, Proviron can help boost the potency of testosterone in the body by freeing testosterone from its binding to sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG).

Proviron is therefore best stacked with testosterone, which makes taking anti-estrogen compounds unnecessary. However, Proviron can cause high blood pressure so blood pressure medication may be required for those prone to hypertension.

Proviron® is the Schering brand name for the oral androgen mesterolone (1 methyl-dihydrotestosterone). Just as with DHT, the activity of this steroid is that of a strong androgen which does not aromatize into estrogen. In clinical situations Proviron is generally used to treat various types of sexual dysfunction, which often result from a low endogenous testosterone level. It can usually reverse problems of sexual disinterest and impotency, and is sometimes used to increase the sperm count. The drug does not stimulate the body to produce testosterone, but is simply an oral androgen substitute that is used to compensate for a lack of the natural male androgen.

Although this steroid is strongly androgenic, the anabolic effect of it is considered too weak for muscle building purposes. This is due to the fact that Proviron is rapidly reduced to inactive metabolites in muscle tissue, a trait also characteristic of dihydrotestosterone. The belief that the weak anabolic nature of this compound indicated a tendency to block the androgen receptor in muscle tissue, thereby reducing the gains of other more potent muscle building steroids, should likewise not be taken seriously. In fact due to its extremely high affinity for plasma binding proteins such as SHBG, Proviron may actually work to increase the activity of other steroids by displacing a higher percentage into a free, unbound state. Among athletes Proviron is primarily used as an anti-estrogen. It is believed to act as an anti-aromatase in the body, preventing or slowing the conversion of steroids into estrogen. The result is somewhat comparable to Arimidex (though less profound), the drug acting to prevent the buildup of estrogen in the body. This is in direct contrast to Nolvadex, which only blocks the ability of estrogen to bind and activate receptors in certain tissues. The anti-aromatization effect is preferred, as it is a more direct and efficient means of dealing with the problem of estrogenic side effects. Another disadvantage of Nolvadex is that if discontinued too early, a rebound effect may occur as high serum estrogen levels are again free to take action. This of course could mean a rapid onset of side effects such as gynecomastia. Most actually prefer to use both Proviron and Nolvadex, especially during strongly estrogenic cycles. With each item attacking estrogen at a different angle, side effects are often greatly reduced.

The anti-estrogenic properties of Proviron are not unique to this compound. A number of steroids have in fact demonstrated similar activity. Dihydrotestosterone and Masteron (2methyl-dihydrotestosterone) for example have been successfully used as therapies for gynecomastia and breast cancer due to their strong anti-estrogenic effect. It has been suggested that nandrolone may even lower aromatase activity in peripheral tissues where it is more resistant to estrogen conversion (the most active site of nandrolone aromatization seems to be the liver). The anti-estrogenic effect of all of these compounds is presumably caused by their ability to compete with other substrates for binding to the aromatase enzyme. With the aromatase enzyme bound to the steroid, yet being unable to alter it, and inhibiting effect is achieved as it is temporarily blocked from interacting with other hormones.

This drug is also favored by many during contest preparations, when a lower estrogen/high androgen level is particularly sought after. This is especially beneficial when anabolics like Winstrol, oxandrolone and Primobolan are being used alone, as the androgenic content of these drugs is relatively low. Proviron can supplement a well needed androgen, and bring about an increase in the hardness and density of the muscles. Women in particular find a single 25mg tablet will efficiently shift the androgen/estrogen ratio, and can have a great impact on the physique. Since this is such a strong androgen however, extreme caution should be taken with administration. Higher dosages clearly have the potential to cause virilization symptoms quite readily. For this reason females will rarely take more than one tablet per day, and limit the length of intake to no longer than four or five weeks. One tablet used in conjunction with 10 or 20mg of Nolvadex can be even more efficient for muscle hardening, creating an environment where the body is much more inclined to burn off extra body fat (especially in female trouble areas like the hips and thighs).

The typical dosage for men is one to four 25 mg per tablets per day. This is a sufficient amount to prevent gynecomastia, the drug is often used throughout the entire cycle. As mentioned earlier, it is often combined with Nolvadex (tamoxifen citrate) or Clomid (clomiphene citrate) when heavily estrogenic steroids are being taken (Dianabol, testosterone etc.). Administering 50mg of Proviron and 20mg Nolvadex daily has proven extremely effective in such instances, and it is quite uncommon for higher dosages to be required. And just as we discussed for women, the androgenic nature of this compound is greatly welcome during contest preparation. Here again Proviron should noticeably benefit the hardness and density of the muscle, while at the same time increasing the tendency to burn off a greater amount of body fat. Proviron is usually well tolerated and side effects (men) are rare with dosages under 100 mg per day. Above this, one may develop an excessively high androgen level and encounter some problems. Typical androgenic side effects include oily skin, acne, body/facial hair growth and exacerbation of a male pattern baldness condition, and may occur even with the use of a moderate dosage. With the strong effect DHT has on the reproductive system, androgenic actions may also include an extreme heightening of male libido. And as discussed earlier, Women should be careful around Proviron. It is an androgen, and as such has the potential to produce virilization symptoms quite readily. This includes, of course, a deepening of the voice, menstrual irregularities, changes in skin texture and clitoral enlargement.

Proviron is also not a c17 alpha alkylated compound, an alteration commonly used with oral anabolic/androgenic steroids. Not using this structure in the case of Proviron removes the notable risk of liver toxicity we normally associate with oral drugs. It is therefore considered a “safe” oral, the user having no need to worry about serious complications with use. This steroid in fact utilizes the same 1-methylation we see present on Primobolan (methenolone), another well tolerated orally active compound. Alkylation at the one position also slows metabolism of the steroid during the first pass, although much less profoundly than 17 alpha alkylation. Likewise Proviron and Primobolan are resistant enough to breakdown to allow therapeutically beneficial blood levels to be achieved, although the overall bioavailability of these compounds is still much lower than methylated oral steroids.

The popularity of Proviron amongst bodybuilders has been increasing in recent years. Many experienced bodybuilders have in fact come to swear by it, incorporating it effectively in most markedly estrogenic cycles. Due to high demand Proviron is now very easy to obtain on the black market. Most versions will be manufactured by Schering, and should cost about $1-$2 per 25 mg tab. This drug is packaged in both push-through strips and small glass vials, so do not let this alarm you. There is currently no need to worry about authenticity with this drug, as no counterfeits are known to exist. If money and availability does not prevent it, Arimidex, Femara, or Aromasin ares actually a much better choice than Proviron though. These drugs were designed specifically as an anti-aromatase, and works much more effectively than anything else we have available.


----------



## K1

*Sanabolicum (Nandrolone Cyclohexylpropionate)*






A rare and exotically estered version of nandrolone, Sanabolicum is a powerful anabolic steroid that delivers high gains, while promoting fat loss and improved immune system to boot. Because of its ester, Sanabolicum will last in the body and will only need to be injected once or twice a week.

Relative safety is also a major plus to Sanabolicum because it aromatizes in the body at only 20 percent the level of testosterone. Heavy usage, however, can still lead to estrogenic effects such as gynocomastia and water-retention.


----------



## K1

*Sten*






Sten is a product of Mexico that contains low doses of testosterone propionate and testosterone cypionate. It also contains some DHEA. It is mostly used as a substitute for other testosterone blends such as Sustanon when no other steroids are available because the low doses require the user to inject several vials per week.


----------



## K1

*Sustanon 250*






Sustanon 250 is a blend of four testosterone esters testosterone propionate, testosterone phenylpropionate, testosterone isocaproate and testosterone decanoate. These esters make Sustanon one of the longest-lasting steroid compounds available today. It is an ideal compound for putting on size and increasing muscle strength.

Sustanon is also relatively mild on the estrogenic side effects such as gynocomastia and water-retention. Doses of 250 mgs to 1000 mgs per week are recommended to keep a balanced testosterone level, although Sustanon will stay active in the body for up to a whole month.

At higher doses, estrogenic effects can be severe and anti-estrogens like Nolvadex or Proviron are recommended. Taking Sustanon will also reduce the bodyâ€™s natural production of testosterone so a post-cycle therapy of HCG or Clomid is also desirable.

Sustanon 250® is an oil-based injectable testosterone blend, developed by Organon. It typically contains four different testosterone esters: Testosterone propionate (30 mg); testosterone phenylpropionate (60 mg); testosterone isocaproate (60mg); and testosterone decanoate (100 mg), although a lower dosed version is also produced. An intelligently “engineered” testosterone, Sustanon is designed to provide a fast yet extended release of testosterone. The propionate and phenylpropionate esters in this product are quickly utilized, releasing into circulation within the first four days. The remaining esters are much slower to release, staying active in the body for about two and three weeks (respectively). 

Being a strong androgen, we can expect the typical side effects. This includes oily skin, acne body/facial hair growth and premature balding. The addition of Proscar/Propecia should be able to minimize such side effects, as it will limit the conversion of testosterone to DHT (dihydrotestosterone) . Sustanon will also suppress natural testosterone production rather quickly. The use of HCG and/or Clomid/Nolvadex are necessary at the conclusion of a cycle in order to avoid a hormonal crash. Remember though, Sustanon will remain active in the body for up to a month after your last injection was given. Beginning you post cycle drug therapy immediately after the steroid has been discontinued will not be very effective. Instead, HCG or Clomid/Nolvadex should be delayed three weeks, until you are near the point where blood androgen levels have dropped significantly.

Although Sustanon remains active in the body for approximately three weeks, injections are taken at least every 10 days. An effective dosage ranges from 250mg (one ampule) a week, to 1000mg (four ampules) weekly. Some athletes do use more extreme dosages of this steroid, but this is really not a recommended practice. When the dosage rises above 750-1000mg per week, increased side effects will no doubt be outweighing additional benefits. Basically you will receive a poor return on your investment, which with Sustanon can be substantial. Instead of taking unnecessarily large amounts, athletes interested in rapid size and strength will usually opt to addition another compound. For this purpose we find that Sustanon stacks extremely well with the potent orals Anadrol and Dianabol. On the other hand, Sustanon may work better with trenbolone or Winstrol if the athlete were seeking to maintain a harder, more defined look to his physique.

Sustanon 250 is probably the most sought after injectable testosterone. I must however emphasize that this is not due to an unusual potency of this testosterone combination however (remember esters only effect the release of testosterone), but simply because a “stack” of four different esters is a very good selling point. In many instances you will get a lot more for your money with enanthate, so don’t let the fancy stack fool you. Sustanon is however still very abundant on the U.S. black market, and doesn’t stay long on dealer’s shelves. In fact the high demand for this steroid has stirred new interest in its manufacture, particularly by veterinary companies in Mexico.


----------



## K1

*Testolent (Testosterone Phenylproprionate)*






Testolent is the name given to testosterone with the phenylproprionate ester. This particular ester is a medium length ester that falls squarely between testosterone’s long ester (cypionate) and short ester (propionate). Injections of twp to three times per week are appropriate for this steroid.

As with any testosterone, Testolent will give the user more mass to the muscle, burn fat in the body, enhance libido, increase immunity and increase energy. All the usual side effects of testosterone can also be expected conversion to estrogen and DHT, gynocomastia and water-retention.


----------



## K1

*Testosterone Cypionate*






Testosterone Cypionate is the longest-estered testosterone available today. It has a half-life in the body of 15 to 16 days and is found as injectable oil. Because it reacts in the body for so long, it can cause more water retention than other steroids and is best used as bulking compound in a stack.

Testosterone is the male sex hormone responsible for many of the physical and emotional traits of men. It creates the deeper voices, sex drive, aggression and, of coarse, larger muscles in men. Testosterone makes the muscles retain more nitrogen, which in turn makes the muscle synthesize proteins better, producing larger muscles.

The downside to testosterone steroids is that they aromatize, or turn into estrogen, in the body. When the body has too much estrogen it begins to take on female characteristics gynocomastia, water retention, fat gain, loss of sex drive and testicular shrinkage are all most certain side effects of taking testosterone and letting it aromatize in the body.

American athletes have a long and fond relationship with Testosterone cypionate. While Testosterone enanthate is manufactured widely throughout the world, cypionate seems to be almost exclusively an American item. It is therefore not surprising that American athletes particularly favor this testosterone ester. But many claim this is not just a matter of simple pride, often swearing cypionate to be a superior product, providing a bit more of a “kick” than enanthate. At the same time it is said to produce a slightly higher level of water retention, but not enough for it to be easily discerned. Of course when we look at the situation objectively, we see these two steroids are really interchangeable, and cypionate is not at all superior. Both are long acting oil-based injectables, which will keep testosterone levels sufficiently elevated for approximately two weeks. Enanthate may be slightly better in terms of testosterone release, as this ester is one carbon atom lighter than cypionate (remember the ester is calculated in the steroids total milligram weight). The difference is so insignificant however that no one can rightly claim it to be noticeable (we are maybe talking a few milligrams per shot). Regardless, cypionate came to be the most popular testosterone ester on the U.S. black market for a very long time

As with all testosterone injectables, one can expect a considerable gain in muscle mass and strength during a cycle. Since testosterone readliy converts to estrogen, the mass gained from this drug is likely to be accompanied by quite a bit of water retention. The resulting loss of definition of course makes cypionate a very poor choice for dieting or cutting phases. The excess level of estrogen brought about by this drug can also cause one to develop gynecomastia rather quickly. Should one notice an uncomfortable soreness, swelling or lump under the nipple, an ancillary drug like Nolvadex should be added immediately. This will minimize the effect of estrogen greatly, making the steroid much more tolerable to use. The powerful anti-aromatases Arimidex, Femara, or Aromasin are yet a better choice. Those who have a known sensitivity to estrogen may find it more beneficial to use ancillary drugs like Nolvadex and Proviron from the onset of the cycle, in order to prevent estrogen related side effects before they become apparent.

Since testosterone is the primary male androgen, we should also expect to see pronounced androgenic side effects with this drug. Much intensity is related to the rate in which the body converts testosterone into dihydrotestosterone (DHT). This, as you know, is the devious metabolite responsible for the high prominence of androgenic side effects associated with testosterone use. This includes the development of oily skin, acne, body/facial hair growth and male pattern balding. Those worried that they may have a genetic predisposition toward male pattern baldness may wish to avoid testosterone altogether. Others opt to add the ancillary drug Proscar/Propecia, that prevents the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone. This can greatly reduce the chance for running into a hair loss problem, and will probably lower the intensity of other androgenic side effects. Although active in the body for much longer time, cypionate is injected on a weekly or bi-weekly basis in order to maintain stable blood levels. At a dosage of 250mg to 800mg per week we should certainly see dramatic results. It is interesting to note that while a large number of other steroidal compounds have been made available since testosterone injectables, they are still considered to be the dominant bulking agents among bodybuilders. There is little argument that these are among the most powerful mass drugs. When taking dosages above 800-1000mg per week there is little doubt that water retention will come to be the primary gain, far outweighing the new mass accumulation. The practice of “megadosing” is therefore inefficient, especially when we take into account the typical high cost of steroids today.

It is also important to remember that the use of an injectable testosterone will quickly suppress endogenous testosterone production. It is therefore mandatory to complete a proper post cycle therapy, constisting of HCG and Clomid or Nolvadex at the conclusion of a cycle. This should help the user avoid a strong “crash” due to hormonal imbalance, which can strip away much of the new muscle mass and strength. This is no doubt the reason why many athletes claim to be very disappointed with the final result of steroid use, as there is often only a slight permanent gain if anabolics are discontinued incorrectly. Of course we cannot expect to retain every pound of new bodyweight after a cycle. This is especially true whenever we are withdrawing a strong (aromatizing) androgen like testosterone, as a considerable drop in weight (and strength) is to be expected as retained water is excreted. This should not be of much concern; instead the user should focus on ancillary drug therapy so as to preserve the solid mass underneath. Another way athletes have found to lessen the “crash”, is to first replace the testosterone with a milder anabolic like Deca-Durabolin. This steroid is administered alone, at a typical dosage (200-400mg per week), for the following month or two. In this “stepping down” procedure the user is attempting to turn the watery bulk of a strong testosterone into the more solid muscularity we see with nandrolone preparations. In many instances this practice proves to be very effective. Of course we must remember to still administer ancillary drugs at the conclusion, as endogenous testosterone production will not be rebounding during the Deca therapy.


----------



## K1

*Testosterone Enanthate*






Testosterone enanthate
Testosterone heptanoate; 17b-Hydroxyandrost-4-en-3-one-17-ethanate
Molecular Formula 		C26H40O3
Molecular Weight 		400.60
CAS Registry Number 		315-37-7
EINECS 		206-253-5
Melting point 		34-39 ºC
alpha 		77 º

Primoteston is one of the most popular used testosterone products on the market today. It is very effective in building muscle, burning fat and gaining strength. It is also cheap and easy to obtain.

Testosterone is the male sex hormone responsible for many of the physical and emotional traits of men. It creates the deeper voices, sex drive, aggression and, of coarse, larger muscles in men. Testosterone makes the muscles retain more nitrogen, which in turn makes the muscle synthesize proteins better, producing larger muscles.

The downside to testosterone steroids is that they aromatize, or turn into estrogen, in the body. When the body has too much estrogen it begins to take on female characteristics gynocomastia, water retention, fat gain, loss of sex drive and testicular shrinkage are all most certain side effects of taking testosterone and letting it aromatize in the body.

Testosterone enanthate is an oil based injectable steroid, designed to slowly release testosterone from the injection site (depot). Once administered, serum concentrations of this hormone will rise for several days, and remain markedly elevated for approximately two weeks. It may actually take three weeks for the action of this drug to fully diminish. For medical purposes this is the most widely prescribed testosterone, used regularly to treat cases of hypogonadism and other disorders related to androgen deficiency. Since patients generally do not selfadminister such injections, a long acting steroid like this is a very welcome item. Therapy is clearly more comfortable in comparison to an ester like propionate, which requires a much more frequent dosage schedule.

Testosterone is a powerful hormone with notably prominent side effects. Much of which stem from the fact that testosterone exhibits a high tendency to convert into estrogen. Related side effects may therefore become a problem during a cycle. For starters, water retention can become quite noticeable. This can produce a clear loss of muscle definition, as subcutaneous fluids begin to build. The storage of excess body fat may further reduce the visibility of muscle features, another common problem with aromatizing steroids. The excess estrogen level during/after your cycle also has the potential to lead up to gynecomastia. Adding an ancillary drug like Nolvadex and/or Proviron is therefore advisable to those with a known sensitivity to this side effect. The anti-aromatase Arimidex, Femara, or Aromasin are a much better choices though. It is believed that the use of an anti-estrogen can slightly lower the anabolic effect of most androgen cycles (estrogen and water weight are often thought to facilitate strength and muscle gain), so one might want to see if such drugs are actually necessary before committing to use. A little puffiness under the nipple is a sign that gynecomastia is developing. If this is left to further develop into pronounced swelling, soreness and the growth of small lumps under the nipples, some form of action should be taken immediately to treat it (obviously quitting the drug or adding ancillaries like Nolvadex).

Being a testosterone product, all the standard androgenic side effects are also to be expected. Oily skin, acne, aggressiveness, facial/body hair growth and male pattern baldness are all possible. Older or more sensitive individuals might therefore choose to avoid testosterone products, and look toward milder anabolics like DecaDurabolin or Equipoise which produce fewer side effects. Others may opt to add the drug Proscar/Propecia, which will minimize the conversion of testosterone into DHT (dihydrotestosterone). With blood levels of this metabolite notably reduced, the impact of related side effects should also be reduced. With strong bulking drugs however, the user will generally expect to incur strong side effects and will often just tolerate them. Most athletes really do not find the testosterones all that uncomfortable (especially in the face of the end result), as can be seen with the great popularity of such compounds.

Although this particular ester is active for a much longer duration, most prefer to inject it on a weekly or bi-weekly basis in order to keep blood levels stable. The usual dosage would be in the range of 250mg-750mg a week. This level is quite sufficient, and should provide the user a rapid gain of strength and body weight. Above this level estrogenic side effects will no doubt become much more pronounced, possibly outweighing any new muscle gained. Those looking for greater bulk would be better served by adding an oral like Anadrol or Dianabol, combinations which prove to work great. If one wishes to use a testosterone yet retain a level of quality and definition to the physique, an injectable anabolic like DecaDurabolin or Equipoise may prove to be a better choice. Here we can use a lower dosage of enanthate, so as to gain an acceptable amount of muscle but keep the buildup of estrogen to a minimum.

With the proper administration of ancillary drugs, Nolva/Clomid and HCG, during post cycle recovery, much of the new muscle mass can be retained for a long time after the cycle has been stopped.


----------



## K1

*Testosterone Propionate*






Testosterone Propionate is the shortest-estered testosterone product available. There are some advantages and disadvantages to this. The major disadvantage is that users will have to inject Test Prop at least every other day throughout its cycle to get proper results. The advantages, however, are less bloating and water retention that longer-estered products and because there is less ester in each vial, there is more actual testosterone per injection, which brings better results.

Testosterone is the male sex hormone responsible for many of the physical and emotional traits of men. It creates the deeper voices, sex drive, aggression and, of coarse, larger muscles in men. Testosterone makes the muscles retain more nitrogen, which in turn makes the muscle synthesize proteins better, producing larger muscles.

The downside to testosterone steroids is that they aromatize, or turn into estrogen, in the body. When the body has too much estrogen it begins to take on female characteristicsÂ  gynocomastia, water retention, fat gain, loss of sex drive and testicular shrinkage are all most certain side effects of taking testosterone and letting it aromatize in the body.

Testosterone propionate is a commonly manufactured, oil-based injectable testosterone compound. The propionate ester will slow the rate in which the steroid is released from the injection site, but only for a few days. Testosterone propionate is therefore much faster acting than other testosterone esters such as cypionate or enanthate, and requires a much more frequent dosing schedule, in order to maintain stable blood levels. While cypionate and enanthate are injected on a weekly or bi-weekly basis, propionate is usually injected every second. The propionate ester can be very irritating to the site of injection. In fact, many sensitive individuals choose to stay away from this steroid completely, their body reacting with a pronounced soreness and low-grade fever that may last for a few days.

Those who do not mind frequent injections will find propionate to be quite an effective steroid. As with all testosterones, it is a powerful mass drug, capable of producing rapid gains in size and strength. At the same time the buildup of estrogen and DHT (dihydrotestosterone) will be pronounced, so typical testosterone side effects are to be expected. Many consider propionate to be the mildest testosterone ester, and the preferred form for the dieting/cutting phases of training. Some will go so far as to say that propionate will harden the physique, while giving the user less water and fat retention than one typically expects to see with a testosterone. Realistically however, this is nonsense. The ester is removed before testosterone is active in the body, and likewise the ester cannot alter the activity of the parent steroid in any way, only slow its release. We can say that propionate might be the favored testosterone among female bodybuilders (for those who insist on testosterone use), as blood levels are easier to control with it compared to other esters. Should virilization symptoms develop, one would not wish to wait the weeks needed for testosterone concentrations to fall after a shot of enanthate for example.

During a typical cycle one will see action that is consistent with a testosterone. Users sensitive to gynecomastia and water retention may therefore need to add an anti-estrogen like Arimidex, Femara or Aromasin. Those particularly troubled by gynecomastia may find that a combination of Nolvadex and Proviron works especially well at preventing/halting this occurrence. Also unavoidable with a testosterone are androgenic side effects like oily skin, acne, increased aggression and body/facial hair growth. Those who may have a predisposition for male pattern baldness may also find that propionate will aggravate this condition. To help combat this one may choose to Propecia/Proscar, which will reduce the buildup of DHT in many androgen target tissues. This will help minimize related side effects (particularly hair loss) although it offers us no guarantees. And as with all testosterone products, propionate will also suppress endogenous testosterone production. The use of a testosterone stimulating drug like HCG and/or Clomid/Nolvadex is therefore a requirement in order to avoid enduring a post-cycle crash.

The most common dosage schedule for this compound (men) is to inject 50 to 100mg, every day or 2nd day. As with the more popular esters, the total weekly dosage would be in the range of 300-700mg. As with all testosterone compounds, this drug is most appropriately suited for bulking phases of training. Here it is most often combined with other strong agents such as Dianabol, Anadrol, or Deca-Durabolin, combinations that prove to work quite well. Propionate however is sometimes also used with nonaromatizing anabolics/androgens during cutting or dieting phases of training, a time when it’s fast action and androgenic nature are also appreciated. Popular stacks include a moderate dosage of propionate with an oral anabolic like Winstrol (15-35 mg daily), Primobolan (50-150mg daily) or oxandrolone (15-30mg daily). Provided the body fat percentage is sufficiently low, the look of dense muscularity can be notably improved (barring any excess estrogen buildup from the testosterone). One could also add a non-aromatizing androgen like trenbolone or Halotestin, which should have an even more extreme effect on subcutaneous body fat and muscle hardness. Of course with the added androgen content any related side effects will become much more pronounced.

Women who absolutely must use an injectable testosterone should only use this preparation. The dosage schedule should also be more spread out for a female bodybuilder, with injections coming every 5 to 7 days. The dosage obviously would be lower as well, generally in the range of 25mg to 50mg per injection. Androgenic activity should be less pronounced with this schedule, giving blood levels time to sufficiently decrease before the drug is administered again. In order to further reduce any risks, the duration of this cycle should not exceed 8 weeks. Should a stronger anabolic effect be needed, a small amount of Durabolin (Deca-Durabolin if unavailable), Oxandrolone or Winstrol could be added. Of course the risk of noticing virilizing effects from these drugs may increase, even with the addition of a mild anabolic. Since many of the masculinizing side effects of steroid use can be irreversible, it is very important for the female athlete to monitor the dosage, duration and incidence of side effects very closely.

Some Vet companies as well as UG labs are now even producing 250mg/ml dosage vials. This dosage is more shocking than it sounds at first next to all the 250mg enanthate and now cypionate products in circulation. Testosterone propionate is less oil soluble than Testosterone enanthate or cypionate, making a high dosage more difficult to achieve. Before this the highest concentration you could find of this steroid was 100mg/ml. Reaching 250 milligrams is no doubt a result of not simply adding more steroid to one ml of oil, but increasing the alcohol content in the solution considerably as well. This makes for a much more uncomfortable solution to inject. Although admittedly the highest dose of propionate you will ever find, users have been reporting that it is also intolerably painful. Most find they have to dilute the solution with other lower dosed steroids if they are to continue using the product. This should be no a surprise I guess with a steroid that already has a reputation as being painful to inject.


----------



## K1

*Testosterone Suspension*







Testosterone Suspension is the oldest steroid ever created. Basically it is pure testosterone without any ester attached to it. This has its disadvantages because without any ester the testosterone wonâ€™t last very long in the body and will probably need to be injected every day, even multiple times a day. The major advantage of pure testosterone is that users get exactly the amount of testosterone that the vial says is there and because of testosterone suspensionâ€™s pure anabolic/androgenic ratio of 1:1, it is the most potent testosterone you can put in your body by weight available.

Testosterone is the male sex hormone responsible for many of the physical and emotional traits of men. It creates the deeper voices, sex drive, aggression and, of coarse, larger muscles in men. Testosterone makes the muscles retain more nitrogen, which in turn makes the muscle synthesize proteins better, producing larger muscles.

The downside to testosterone steroids is that they aromatize, or turn into estrogen, in the body. When the body has too much estrogen it begins to take on female characteristics â€“ gynocomastia, water retention, fat gain, loss of sex drive and testicular shrinkage are all most certain side effects of taking testosterone and letting it aromatize in the body.

Testosterone suspension is an injectable preparation containing testosterone (no ester) in a water base. Since testosterone is not highly water soluble, the steroid will noticeably separate from the solution when the vial is left to sit. A quick shake will put the drug back into suspension, at least temporarily, so that it can be withdrawn in a consistent dosage. Although it may contain testosterone without the benefit of an ester, and contrary to popular belief, the microcrystal design of this injectable will sustain an elevated testosterone release for 2-3 days. Clearly the suspension we see today is not the basic water plus testosterone design used in the 1940′s. And since the drug will not leave circulation in a matter of hours, it is obviously useful.

Among bodybuilders, “suspension” is known to be an extremely potent mass agent. It is often ranked as the most powerful injectable steroid available, resulting in an incredibly rapid gain of muscle mass and strength. This is largely due to the very fast action of this drug, as the water-based steroid will begin to enter the blood stream almost immediately after an injection is given. Unlike longer esters such as enanthate or cypionate which take weeks for blood levels to reach maximiun theraputic levels, with suspension it is just a matter of days. Clearly the anabolic effect of this testosterone will be realized much more quickly than we would expect with an oil based (esterified) preparation.

It is also important to remember that 100mg of a testosterone ester is not equivalent to 100mg testosterone of pure testosterone (as in suspension). When an ester is present, its weight is obviously included in the preparation’s milligram total. Looking at Testosterone enanthate, 100mg of this compound equates to only 72mg of raw testosterone. So the bodybuilder who uses 400mg of enanthate weekly is really getting about 288mg of testosterone into his body each week. This is clearly a great increase over the endogenous testosterone level of the average male, which is in the range of 2.5 to 11 mg per day. But the general point is that during a cycle of Testosterone suspension we will often see a much more dramatic intake of testosterone on average than is typically utilized with oils. Following common advice, the athlete will commonly inject a full 100mg of testosterone daily, a total of 700 milligrams per week. This is up to 40 times the amount produced by a normal male. Those who have attempted such a cycle are rarely disappointed with the results, as such heavy doses of this hormone will produce nothing less than a dramatic weight gain.

The most popular practice with Testosterone suspension is to inject the drug every day. The dosage will vary greatly depending on the needs of the individual, but is most often in the range of 50mg to 100mg per shot. In most cases the results will be amazing. Although some users will complain about discomfort when injecting water-based steroids, suspension is usually well tolerated.

As would be expected with a strong androgen, suspension can produce a number of unpleasant side effects. As with any testosterone product there will be a high rate of estrogen conversion. Estrogen levels in fact build very quickly with Testosterone suspension, which is probably the worst testosterone to use when wishing to avoid water bloat. Gynecomastia can also develop very quickly during a cycle, and in many cases this drug will be intolerable without additionally taking an anti-estrogen. A combination of Nolvadex and Proviron is an effective way to avoid experiencing such side effects, and is often taken from the onset of a cycle in order to prevent such occurrences before they become a problem. Sensitive individuals may find an investment in the anti-aromatase Arimidex, Femara, or Aromasin to be wiser. These anti-aromatase drugs are much more effective at controlling estrogen. It is also important that the athlete monitor blood pressure and kidney functions closely during a heavy cycle, as water retention becomes more pronounced. Although testosterone puts very little strain on the liver, this drug can be harsh to the kidneys at higher dosages. Of course if the athlete is encountering noticeably high blood pressure or trouble urinating (pain or darkening of the urine), the cycle should probably be discontinued and the doctor paid a visit. Since it converts to DHT. one can therefore expect to endure oily skin, acne, increased aggression and body/facial hair growth during a typical cycle. Propecia/Proscar would be a good idea for those predisposed to male pattern baldness, as suspension is known to aggravate this condition quite easily. Men with an existing hair loss problem may actually prefer to stay far away from this steroid altogether, finding it to be just to strong an item to take risks with. The slower acting oil based injectables like enanthate or cypionate would be a much better place to start with if one still desires to use an injectable testosterone.

Endogenous testosterone production will be quickly and efficiently reduced when using suspension. This can often reach the point of severe testicular shrinkage (atrophy). Some athletes will periodically take HCG while on a cycle, in order to keep this effect to a minimum. Even if no such drug is used during, a combination of HCG and Clornid/Nolvadex should always be used as the cycle is discontinued.

Overall, suspension is an extremely powerful drug, but also one that is prone to causing many side effects. Those looking for only a potent mass agent need not look no further, Suspension will certainly get the job done.


----------



## K1

*The Clear (Tetrahydrogestrinone, THG)*






The Clear is a highly anabolic agent about 10 times more so than nandrolone or trenbolone. The Clear, unlike other highly anabolic agents, will not convert to estrogen in the body, making it one of the most popular steroids on the market today. Adding to its popularity is the fact that, for a while, there was no way to detect in doping tests.

There are some serious side effects associated with Clear, however. Prolonged use can lead to infertility as well as acne and hirsutism. Unlike many other anabolics, The Clear may also suppress the immune system.


----------



## K1

*The Cream*






Cream is a testosterone-based topical formula that is commonly used in conjunction with The Clear or other anabolic steroids to avoid detection in doping tests. There are tests that can now detect usage of The Cream and The Clear, but during the 90s there were none and top athletes, including Jason Giambi, used these drugs very successfully without detection.


----------



## K1

*Trenbolone 75 (Finabolan)*






For a fast-acting and powerful anabolic, Finabolan is one of the best. It can produce up to 15 pounds of muscle mass in just 8 weeks, although it is more often used in after a bulking cycle to harden and cut the muscles. This product should be used under the supervision of a doctor, as it is known for its intensity. This product gives users a rush and its major side effects (aggressiveness, restlessness, insomnia, mood swings) reflect this.


----------



## K1

*Trenbolone Acetate (Finaplix)*






p class=”MsoNormal” style=”margin: 0in 0in 0pt; “>

For bulking up, there may be no better steroid than Trenbolone Acetate also called Finaplix. Its anabolic effect is five times that of testosterone and it doesn’t convert to estrogen, which makes it free from side effects like gynocomastia, water-retention, etc. Finaplix is not without its fair share of side effects, however. Testicular atrophy, hair loss, enlarged prostate and acne have been reported from using this drug. Finaplix will also shut down the body’s natural testosterone production, which can lead to sexual dysfunction. Finaplix has a short-lived ester which means that it must be inject almost daily to maintain steady results. The good news for this is that the drug can be immediately stopped and the body can heal if adverse side effects appear.


----------



## K1

*Trenbolone Enanthate*






For bulking up, there may be no better steroid than trenbolone and with enanthate ester, users will only need one injection per week. Its anabolic effect is five times that of testosterone and it doesnâ€™t convert to estrogen, which makes it free from side effects like gynocomastia, water-retention, etc.

Trenbolone is not without its fair share of side effects, however. Testicular atrophy, hair loss, enlarged prostate and acne have been reported from using this drug. Trenbolone will also shut down the bodyâ€™s natural testosterone production, which can lead to sexual dysfunction.

Trenbolone Enanthate is only available from underground labs and was not designed for human consumption, although it is considered to be an ideal drug for bodybuilders who want to burn fat and gain muscle, although its long ester makes unwise for professional athletes who undergo testing to use.

Trenbolone is a very potent androgen with strong anabolic activity. It is well suited for the rapid buildup of strength and muscle mass, usually providing the user exceptional results in a relatively short time period. The anabolic effect of this drug is often compared to popular bulking agents such as testosterone or Dianabol, with one very important difference. Trenbolone does not convert to estrogen. This is indeed a very unique compound since mass drugs, almost as a rule, will aromatize (or cause other estrogen related troubles) heavily. When we think of taking milder (regarding estrogen) steroids we usually expect much weaker muscle growth, but not so with Trenbolone. Here we do not have to worry about estrogen related side effects, yet still have an extremely potent mass/strength drug. There is no noticeable water retention, so the mass gained during a cycle of Trenbolone will be very hard and defined (providing fat levels are low enough). Gynecomastia is also not much of a concern, so there shouldn’t be any need to addition an anti-estrogen if trenbolone is the only steroid administered.

The high androgen level resulting from this steroid, in the absence is excess estrogen, can also accelerate the burning of body fat. The result should be a much tighter physique, hopefully without the need for extreme dieting. Trenbolone can therefore help bring about an incredibly hard, ripped physique and is an ideal product for competitive bodybuilders.

Trenbolone is notably more potent than testosterone, and has an effect that is as much as three times as strong on a milligram for milligram basis. Likewise we can expect to see some level of androgenic side effects with use of this compound. Oily skin, aggressive behavior, acne and hair loss are therefore not uncommon during a cycle with this steroid. The androgenic nature of this drug of course makes it a very risky item for women to use, the chance for virilization symptoms extremely high with such a potent androgen.

Trenbolone is also much more potent than testosterone at suppressing endogenous androgen production. This makes clear the fact that estrogen is not the only culprit with negative feedback inhibition, as here there is no buildup of this hormone to report here. There is however some activity as a progestin inherent in this compound, as trenbolone is a 19-nortestosterone (nandrolone) derivative (a trait characteristic of these compounds). However it seems likely that much of its suppressive nature still stems from its powerful androgen action. With the strong impact trenbolone has on endogenous testosterone, of course the use of a stimulating drug such as HCG and/or Clomid/Nolvadex is recommended when concluding steroid therapy (a combination is preferred). Without their use it may take a prolonged period of time for the hormonal balance to resume, as the testes may at first not be able to normally respond to the resumed output of endogenous gonadotropins due to an atrophied state. Those who have used Trenbolone regularly would often claim it to be indispensable. A daily dosage of 37.5-75 mg is the most popular range when running a cycle. While Trenbolone is quite potent when used alone, it was generally combined with other steroids for an even greater effect. During a cutting phase one could add a non-aromatizing anabolic such as Winstrol or Primobolan. Such combinations will elicit a greater level density and hardness to the muscle. One could also bulk with this drug, with the addition of stronger compounds like Dianabol or Testosterone. While the mass gain would be quite formidable with such a stack, some level of water retention would probably also accompany it. Moderately effective anabolics such Deca-Durabolin or Equipoise would be somewhat of a halfway point, providing extra strength and mass but without the same level of water bloat we see with more readily aromatized steroids.


----------



## K1

*Tri Trenabol*






Tri Trenabol is a trenbolone blend that mixes long and short esters. It is a highly anabolic compound that raises blood plasma levels and is most useful as a cutting agent in a stack. Tri Tren should always be used with testosterone because it is also a highly progestive and will cause lowered sex drive and a host of other side effects, even though trenbolone won’t convert to estrogen.


----------



## K1

*Stanozolol (Winstrol Oral Tablets)*






Winstrol Tablets - stanozolol For a majority of its users Winstrol tablets are noticeably less effective than the injections. We are, however, unable to give you a logical explanation or scientific evidence for this fact. Since the tablets are l7-alpha alkylated it is extremely unlikely that during the first pass in the liver a part of the substance will be deactivated, so we can exclude this possibility. One of the reasons for the lowered effectiveness of the tablets, in our opinion, is that most athletes do not take a high enough quantity of Winstrol tablets. Considering the fact that the injectable Winstrol Depot is usually taken in a dosage of 50 mg/day or at least 50 mg every second day and when comparing this with the actual daily quantity of tablets taken by many athletes, our thesis is confirmed. Since, in the meantime, most athletes only get the 2 mg Winstrol tablets by Zambon one would have to take at least l2-25 lablets daily to obtain the quantity af the substance one receives when injecting. For two reasons, this, however, cannot be realized by must athletes. On the one hand, at a price of approximately $ 0.70 - $ 1 for one 2 mg tablet on the black market the cost for this compound is extremely high. On the other hand, after a longer intake such a high quantity of tablets can lead to gastrointestinal pain and an undesired increase in the liver values since the tablets -as already mentioned- are 17-alpha alkylated and thus are a considerable stress on the liver. Male athletes who have access to the injectable Winstrol Depot should therefore prefer this form of administration to the tablets. Women, however, often prefer the oral Winstrol This, by all means, makes sense since female athletes have a distinetly lower daily requirement of stanozolol, usually 10-16 mg/day. Thus the daily quantity of tablets is reduced to 5-8 so that gastrointestinal pain and inereased liver values occur very rarely. Another reason for the oral intake in women is that the dosage to be taken can be divided into equal doses. This has the advantage that unlike the 50 mg injections-it does not lead to a significant increase in the androgens and thus the androgenic-caused side effects (virilization symptoms) can be reduced. Athletes who have opted for the oral administration of Winstrol usually take their daily dose in two equal amounts mornings and evenings with some liquid during their meals. This assures a good absorption of the substance and, at the same time, minimizes possible gastrointestinal pain.

Stanozolol tablets are manufactured in the 5 mg version by only Winthrop Company in Belgium and by Sterling-Health in Hungary and in the Czech Republic. Even on the European black market these tablets are found only on rare occasions. Usually the Spanish Winstrol by Zambon show up. Their tablets are manufactured exclusively in push-through strips of ten or twenty pieces and can be easily identified since they are pink and inciented. The American Winstrol fablets by Winthrop and Upjohn also contain 2 mg stanozolol tablets; however, they are not in push-through strips but in glass vials.


----------



## K1

*Stanazolol (Winstrol Depot)*






Winstrol Depot - stanozolol Winstrol is a very effective steroid when used correctly. It is important to distinguish between the two different forms of administration of stanozolol, since the injectable Winstrol Depot is distinctly more effective than the oral Winstrol. Thus it is preferred by most athletes.

What is special about the injectable Winstrol Depot is that its substance is not as is common in almost all steroids-dissolved in oil it is dissolved in water. Although almost every steroid-experienced bodybuilder knows this difference, the practical application of this knowledge rarely occurs: the injection-free intervals of the compound Winstrol Depot must be distinctly shorter than with the other common steroids. Simplified, this means that Winstrol Depot 50 mg/ml must be injected much more frequently than the oil-dissolved steroids (e.g. Primobolan, Deca-Durabolin, Sustanon 250,Parabolan, etc.). The reason for this is the relative low half-life time of steroids. Those dissolved in water must be injected at least every second day, and best results are observed at a daily injection of 50 mg. The substance stanozolol is a precursor to the dihydrotestosterone and consequently, it prevents Winstrol Depot from aromatizing into estrogens with water retention occuring only rarely. Based on these characteristics the main application of Winstrol Depot is clearly defined in bodybuilding: preparation for a competition. Together with a calorie-reduced diet which is rich in protein Winstrol Depot gives the muscles a continuously harder appearance. Winstrol Depot is usually not used as the only steroid during dieting since, based on its low androgenic component, it does not reliably protect the athlete from losing muscle tissue. The missing, pronounced, androgenic effect is often balanced by a combined intake with Parabolan. The combination of Winstrol Depot 5O mg/day and Finaject 30 mg/day, until a few years ago, was THE competition stack. Since original Finaject has been phased out for years Parabolon has taken over its place. Depending on the athlete's performance level, the athlete usually takes 50 mg Winstrol Depot every l-2 days and Parabolan 76 mg/1.5 ml every 1-2 day. Although there is no scientific proof of a special combined action between Winstrol Depot and Parabolan, based on several practical examples, a synergetic effect seems likely. Other steroids which athletes successfully combine with Winstrol Depot during the preparalion for a competition include Masteron, Equipose, Halotestin, Anavar, Testoviron Depot, Primobolan Depot, and HGH .

Winstrol Depot, however, is not only especially suited during preparation for a competition but also in a gaining phase. Since it does not cause water retention rapid weight gains with Winstrol Depot are very rare. However a solid muscle gain and an overproportionally strong strength increase occur, usually remaining after use of the compound is discontinued. Bodybuilders who want to build up strength and mass often combine Winstrol Depot with Dianabol (D-bol), Anadrol, Testoviron Depot, or Deca Durabolin. With a stack of 100 mg Anadrol/day, 50 mg Winstrol Depot/day, and 400 mg Deca Durabolin/week the user slowly gets into the dosage range of ambitious competing athletes. Older athletes and steroid novices can achieve good progress with either Winstrol Depot/Deca Durabolin or Winstrol Depot/Primobolan Depot. They use quite a harmless stack which normally does not lead to noticeable side effects. This leaves steroid novices with enough room for the "harder" stuff which they do not yet need in this phase Winstrol Depot is mainly an anabolic steroid with a moderale, androgenic effect which, however can especially manifest itself in women dosing 50 mg/week and in men dosing higher quantities. Problems in female athletes usually occur when a quantity of 50 mg is injected twice weekly. The effect of Winstrol Depot decreases considerably after a few days and thus an injection at least twice weekly isjustitied. However, an undesired accumulation af androgens in the female urganism can occur, resulting in masculinization symptoms. Some deep female voices certainly originated with the intake of Winstrol Depot. However, a dose of 50 mg Winstrol Depot every second day in ambitious female athletes is the rule rather than the exception. Other non-androgenic side effects can occur in men as well as in women, manifesting themselves in headaches, cramps, changes in the HDL and LDL values, and in rare cases, in high blood pressure. Possible liver damage can be estimated as very low when Winstrol is injected; however in large doses an elevation in the liver values is possible.

Although there are many fakes of the injectable Winstrol, the original "Winny" as it is lovingly called by its users, is easily recognized based on its unusual form of administration. At a first glance the content of the ampule is only a milky, white, watery solution which, however has distinet characteristics. Original "Winny" is recognized because the substance separates from the watery injection fluid when the ampule is not shaken for some time. When the ampule is left flat in its ampule box or, for example, stands upright on a table, the substance accumulates as a distinctly visible white layer on the lower side of the glass and can only be mixed with the watery fluid if shaken several times or rolled forward and backward. An ampule containing 1 ml of suspension and its 50 mg dissolved stanozolol should normally separate a white layer in the size of almost a thumbnail. The athlete thus can easily determine whether his injectable Winstrol is actually stanozolol or is rather underdosed. Do not buy ampules or glass vials which contain more than 1 ml of suspension since an original injectable Winstrol is only available in one-milliliter glass ampules. The original Spanish ampules by Zambon have an unusually large round shape and a brown imprint. In the meantime there are several well-made fakes.

Since Winthrop Company discontinued the formerly well-distributed Strombaject, the international black steroid market carries the Spanish Winstrol Depot of Zambon Company almost exclusively. The price for a 50 mg Winstrol Depot ampule lies betwen $ 13 – 17 on the black market.

When injected daily Winstrol Depot can become a very expensive compound. It also has the disadvantage that, because of the frequent injections, the already-mentioned scar tissue will develop in the gluteal region (buttocks) which leads many athletes to inject Winstrol in their shoulders, arms, legs or even calms.

Although this was originally intended as an expedient, injecting Winstrol Depot into certain muscles has become increasingly popular since athletes have noticed that this leads to an accelerated growth of the affected muscle. An American pro bodybuilder who is known for his cross-striated, horseshoe-shaped triceps owes this in considerable part to his regular "triceps Winstrol-Depot injections." A confusion with the also often used Esiclene is excluded. Athletes who want to avoid daily injections usually take 2-3ml Winstrol Depot twice a week. In the U.S. injectable stanozolol is manufactured only for veterinary medicine. It is distributed under the name Winstrol V by Winthrop and Upjohn Companies Unfortunately there are several fakes of Winstrol Depot.


----------



## jamesclarde

Great information!


----------



## PRIDE

*Active Hormone per Ester*

*Milligrams below are the estimated amount of active hormone per 100mg of hormone and ester.*

Boldenone base: 100mg
Boldenone acetate: 83mg
Boldenone Propionate: 80mg
Boldenone Cypionate: 69mg
Boldenone Undecylenate: 61mg

Clostebol Base: 100mg
Clostebol Acetate: 84mg
Clostebol Enanthate: 72mg

Drostanolone Base: 100mg
Drostanolone Propionate: 80mg
Drostanolone Enanthate: 71mg

Methenolone Base: 100mg
Methenolone Acetate: 82mg
Methenolone Enanthate: 71mg

Nandrolone Base: 100mg
Nandrolone Cypionate: 69mg
Nandrolone Phenylpropionate: 63mg
Nandrolone Decanoate: 62mg
Nandrolone Undecylenate: 60mg
Nandrolone Laurate: 56mg

Stenbolone Base: 100mg
Stenbolone Acetate: 84mg

Testosterone Base: 100mg
Testosterone Acetate: 83mg
Testosterone Propionate: 80mg
Testosterone Isocaproate: 72mg
Testosterone Enanthate: 70mg
Testosterone Cypionate: 69mg
Testosterone Phenylpropionate: 66mg
Testosterone Decanoate: 62mg
Testosterone Undecanoate: 61mg

Trenbolone Base: 100mg
Trenbolone Acetate: 83mg
Trenbolone Enanthate: 68mg
Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzyl Carbonate: 65mg
Trenbolone Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate: 65mg


----------



## snoopy

thaks very good info


----------

